# Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*​
Könnte das ein Traum der Angler sein?

Ein wohlschmeckender Fisch, der ohne Besatz in vielen Gewässern in Massen vorkommt, der sich leicht fangen lässt, für den es weder Spezialgerät noch große Kenntnisse braucht, der auf viele verschiedene Köder geht, weder vorfachscheu wäre noch ein Stahlvorfach braucht?

Würde dieser Fisch Größen und Gewichte wie ein Hecht oder Zander, oder wenigstens wie ein Barsch erreichen, wäre die Frage wohl einfach zu beantworten – viele Angler wären für eine solche Fischart dankbar.

Problematischer wird das, wenn so ein Fisch nur eine bescheidene Größe erreicht. So dass zum einen der Drill nicht gerade ein Erlebnis darstellt, zum anderen auch dadurch die Verarbeitung aufwändiger wird. Es ist nun mal einfacher einen 3-Kilo Zander zu filetieren als 50 kleinere Fische, um die gleiche Menge Filet zu erhalten..

Kommt dann solch eine Art noch aus dem Ausland – invasiv – kommen  natürlich gleich auch Schützer, welche den Untergang des Abendlandes an die Wand malen.

Ich seh das pragmatischer – wo, wie z. B. in Neckar oder Rhein - über die letzten 2 Jahrzehnte durch die ständige Verminderung von Nährstoffeintrag durch immer sauber werdenderes Wasser die Weissfischbestände abnehmen, sind diese Grundeln doch prima Futter für die Raubfische. Und wenn dieses „Raubfischfutter“ gleichzeitig noch wohlschmeckendes Menschenfutter ist und eh nicht mehr zurückgedrängt werden kann (weil die Natur nun mal jede sich bietende Nische nutzen wird), kann man entweder über schlimme invasive Arten lamentieren – oder annehmen, was die Natur den Menschen damit schenkt.

Also war ich das erste Mal gezielt los, um den Grundeln, die inzwischen auch in genügender Anzahl im Neckar heimisch geworden sind, auf den Zahn zu fühlen. Um damit meinen „hohlen Zahn“ zu füllen, sprich, mal auszuprobieren, was man damit kulinarisch anstellen kann.

Im Forum hatte ich diesbezüglich schon etwas vorgefühlt, sowohl was Fang wie auch was das Zubereiten angeht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280630
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280574

Dann also – den Sonnenschein nutzend – das billigste Futter nehmen, ne Dose Maden (Lob hier an A&M Angelsport in Kirchheim, Maden gibt’s nur in Pfandbüchsen (als Spinner kenn ich mich ja nicht so aus)) und ab ans Wasser. Zum Einsatz kommen wird die bewährte Matchrute, simple Posenmontage (feststehender Schwimmer) und dann mal sehen, ob das wirklich so einfach ist, die Grundeln zu fangen – vor allem auch ausreichend, um nicht nur einen Geschmackstest zu machen, sondern auch satt zu werden. 

Montiert war die Rute. Der 12er Haken schien auch nicht verkehrt, Futter hatte ich zu Hause schon vorbereitet und angefeuchtet, es konnte also schnell losgehen. Kurz ausloten, so anbieten, dass der Köder vielleicht mit 2 – 5 cm Vorfach aufliegt, das sollte passen. Gucken wies strömt (schöne Ecke mit Kehrströmung, Sonne drauf – passt).. 

Futter rein, Köder hinterher. Und tatsächlich, wie von vielen beschrieben, das ging gleich los. Wenn man allerdings so sieht, was die Kollegen im Forum so berichten an Größe, musste ich hier wohl an den absoluten Kindergarten geraten sein. Durchschnitt vielleicht 6 – 7 cm, keine über 10 cm. 

Aber was solls, es hat gebissen, also eben schnell mal 10, 15 von den Minis fangen. Sollte reichen, um den Geschmackstest zu machen.

Aber nicht nur die Größe unterschied sich von den Berichten im Forum, auch das Beissen. Von wegen, die hängen sich immer auf. Das klappt nur dann, wenn man die Pose nicht beobachtet und denen genug Zeit lässt. Als Spinner, wenn man gewohnt ist schnell anzuschlagen, ist das eine Tortur. 

Selbst wenn die Grundeln die Pose voll unter Wasser ziehen und damit wegziehen, heisst das lange nicht, dass die auch hängen.

Besser wurde es, als ich die Maden nicht wie gewohnt am Ende anköderte, sondern einfach mittig – mein Gedanke war: Je weniger übersteht, desto weniger weit ist die Hakenspitze weg. Besser heisst aber lange nicht gut. 

Als ich zu folgender Vorgehensweise überging, wurde die Fangquote höher, das Angeln aber langweiliger. Immer gleich nach dem Fang den Fisch abschlagen, dann Angel wieder ins Wasser, umdrehen, den Fisch ausnehmen, schön zu den anderen legen. Nach dieser Zeit hing dann die Grundel meist schon wieder dran – vom Biss sieht und kriegt man so natürlich nix mit.

Es gab jedenfalls genug von den Kleinen, um in der Küche zu testen, wie die schmecken.
Angesichts der Größe habe ich auf filetieren verzichtet.
Rustikal, mit meinem Grillrub eingerieben, in Mehl gewendet und ausfritiert.

Hat klasse geschmeckt.

Zwei hatte ich ohne Gewürz nur ganz sachte gegart, um den "reinen" Geschmack zu kriegen.
Die schmecken echt klasse, jetzt ist die Jagd auf Große angesagt..

Und nachfolgend noch die Bilder dazu:



Vorbereitung - Maden und Futter....



Gleich geht's los..



Beute gabs auch - wenngleich nur Kleine...

Dennoch: Ab in die Küche damit...



Mit dem guten, selbstgemachten Rub gewürzt



Mehlieren..



Fritieren



Essen ;-)


----------



## labralehn (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo Thomas, sehr guter Beitrag.
Einen Tipp hätte ich noch:
Versuchs mal auf Grund mit dem Angeln, vielleicht klappts dann auch mit den grösseren Exemplaren.

Ich hatte selber meistens Mais aus den Döschen im Supermarkt verwendet. Eine Hand voll an die Stelle an der ich angeln wollte und mit einem Maiskorn dann geangelt.

Von Zeit zu Zeit mal immer eine Handvoll Mais an die Stelle geworfen.

Fluss war die Mosel - Grenzgewässer - Luxembourger Seite.
Da hatte ich auch die 25 cm Grundeln erwischt.

Sogar auf meine Haarmontage mit 6er Karpfenhaken und 16er Boilie hatte ich Grundeln erwischt.

So wie du sie zubereitest, im Ganzen, leicht gesalzen und mehliert in Butter(schmalz) gebraten, habe ich die auch zubereitet.

Zu erwähnen wäre noch, das die Grundeln keine Stracheln haben, an denen man sich verletzen könnte, wie Barsch und Co.
Also auch ein absoluter Fisch für Anfänger und Jungangler.

Achte mal darauf, ob du vielleicht auch Grundeln fangen solltest, die schon bereits z.B. einen Tauwurm hatten, bevor sie deinen Köder nahmen.

Ich hatte einige die obwohl sie vorher Tauwurm gefressen haben, noch nach dem Mais schnappten. Der Taumwurm war noch im Maul.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

25 cm - das wär ein Traum!

Das mit dem Mais wird ich probieren.

Danke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Klasse Projekt und Bericht! #6
Hat was von echtem Realitätssinn, wie Du schreibst, die gibt es eben jetzt. 
Das Münden in einem kulinarischen Ende setzt dem die Krone auf, quasi das Sahnehäubchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Danke ;-)


----------



## 42er barsch (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

goiler bericht.

... wir machen aus der not eine tugend.  LOL

selektiv große ( größere) zu fangen ist auch eine meiner aufgaben für dieses jahr.
ein kumpel und ich haben beim "normalen" stippen mal mit mais etwas bessere gefangen, das maiskorn hält aber die kleinen nicht davon ab es zu attackieren.
soll heißen die fehlbißrate ist unheimlich hoch.

mein gedanke ist mit 2,5cm twistern und gummifischleins am 1g jig-kopf die größeren zum beissen zu verleiten.

mal schauen obs klappt.


hier mal ein bild von "grossen" grundelfilets.

waren beide 19,5cm lang.








legger woars!!


p.s.: ist aber schon zwei jahre her.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Goil!

Dann berichte auch, obs klappt.

So wie die Scheixxer am 12er-Häkchen rumgeeiert haben, hab ich so meine Zweifel, ob die wirklich an bewegten Ködern mit relativ großen Haken hängen bleiben...

Aber:
Wer fängt, hat recht!

Und Versuch macht kluch!!

Also ran!!!

Denn siehste, das ist das Ziel:
Regelmäßig 15 cm plus (und ja, ich sprech von Grundeln!!!!)


----------



## 42er barsch (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

lass mal die wassertemperaturen über 15° steigen, dann iss rum mit rumeiern  LOL

habe hier bei uns auch festgestell das die besseren exemplare eher am fuss der steinpackung zu finden sind.

die kleinen sind tagsüber schon zahlreich im ufergestein zu sehen, die grösseren sind allem anschein nach ne etage tiefer.

gute bissausbeute hatte ich mit einer komplett aufgezogenen made auf dem hakenschenkel und einer an den "augen" aufgepieksten im hakenbogen.

das hauen sich auch die kleinen auf einen schlag rein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich will ja die Kleinen gerade nicht, sondern statt dessen 15 cm plus ;-)))


----------



## HRO1961 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Sehr schöner Bericht, Thomas. Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass man fast alle Fischarten in der Küche verwerten kann. Man muss nur wissen, wie. Du hast das anschaulich bestätigt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hmmm, ich muss sagen, das würde mich richtig reizen mit den Grundeln - bin da irgendwie angefixt.

Wäre mal was anderes, scheint auch recht kurzweilig zu sein - und wenns dann auch noch schmeckt, umso besser.

Hab trotz BW-Wohnsitz noch nie am Neckar geangelt geschweige denn ne Grundel gefangen (die gibts in meinen Seen nicht, bin zu 99 % reiner See-Angler)  - aber so ne Grundelsession mit Pose wäre vielleicht schon mal n GRUND für ne Fluss-Tageskarte. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Naja, ich werd von Pose auf Grund umsteigen, in der Hoffnung Größere zu erwischen..

Kurzweilig ist das aber - die Pose kommt teilweise nicht mal zum aufrichten nach dem Einwurf, bevor sie mit Grundel dran schon wieder abtaucht..

Da müssen schon echt Massen da sein...

Morgen geh ich mehr Fritierfett kaufen..
;-))


----------



## labralehn (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ja genau richtig erkannt, wenn du schon Grundeln mit einer Posenmontage an der Stelle fängst, dann sind da am Grund noch mehr. Die Grundel kann eigentlich nicht richtig "schwimmen" da sie keine Schwimmblase hat. Normal ist das ein absoluter Bodenfisch, der nur am Boden herumhüpft.

Nimm als Grundmontage nur soviel Blei, da es gerade nicht von Platz abtreibt.

Als Rute eine Feederrute mit Spitzenaktion. Dann zappelt es ordentlich.

Vorfach ist den Grundeln egal, auch die Länge ist egal, solange nur etwas am Haken als Köder für die Grundeln ist.

Den Mais, hier die aus den Döschen aus dem Supermarkt verwenden, eine Handvoll Mais für einige Grundeln, vielleicht auch eine "kapitale" ü 20 dabei.

Den Mais getreut ausbringen, die Grundeln finden den auf jeden Fall nach weniger als 15 Minuten, wenn Grundeln im Gewässer sind.

Auf jeden Fall, viel Spaß und ü20 Grundeln für Dich.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Schade, Grundeln hat es hier leider keine, vielleicht kann ja einer mal 'n Fass mitbringen, schicken wird wahrscheinlich zu aufwändig, dann würde ich die hier aussetzen.

Im übrigen, ausgebackene Gründlinge sind auch eine altbekannte Delikatesse.


----------



## HRO1961 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schade, Grundeln hat es hier leider keine, vielleicht kann ja einer mal 'n Fass mitbringen, schicken wird wahrscheinlich zu aufwändig, dann würde ich die hier aussetzen.
> 
> Im übrigen, ausgebackene Gründlinge sind auch eine altbekannte Delikatesse.




Vielleicht waren die ja schon da, haben gehört wie sich die Angler unterhalten und sind wieder getürmt..
Nix für Ungut, Sten. 

Im Ernst, Du hast vollkommen recht: Habe auf der Ile-de-France frittierte Gründlinge kennengelernt. Sehr gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



labralehn schrieb:


> Nimm als Grundmontage nur soviel Blei, da es gerade nicht von Platz abtreibt.
> 
> Als Rute eine Feederrute mit Spitzenaktion. Dann zappelt es ordentlich.



Der Köder war schon am Grund (ca. 3 - 5 cm aufliegend), aber ich war wohl zu nah am Ufer bzw. der Packung, so dass es da mehr kleine gab.

Aber das näxte mal kommt bestimmt, und dann wird auf Grund gegrundelt ;-))

Auf die Ü20 in Massen kommen ;-)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Vielleicht waren die ja schon da, haben gehört wie sich die Angler unterhalten und sind wieder getürmt..
> 
> Deshalb würde ich ja schwäbische Grundeln ordern, die sind da schmerzfrei!:q
> 
> ...



Ganz im ernst, ich hab die Dinger mal in 'nem englischen Landwirtshaus vorgesetzt bekommen, wie du schon sagtest, sehr gut!


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hmmm, wenn einer Jagd auf Grundeln macht und der andere auf verbuttete Barsche, können die ihre Beute anschließend "zusammenlegen" und ein funky Am-Stück-Häppchenfest mit fischig-frittiertem Fingerfood veranstalten 

Quasi Hege, die durch den Magen geht - unter dem Motto "Fritters und Bier"


----------



## hanzz (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Goil!
> 
> Dann berichte auch, obs klappt.
> 
> ...



Sie bleiben hängen.

3 inch Easy Shiner




4 inch DFin




3 inch Gufi mit Spinnerblatt


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ui, echte Größenwahnsinnige :m

Hat der sich den 3" mit Blatt komplett eingebaut? Nix mehr von zu sehen... bzw. da wurde der Haken wohl schon vorher gelöst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Unglaublich....

Wie hast Du die Gufis geführt?


----------



## Bassey (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Kleine DropShot GuFi mit 4er Einzelhaken oder kleinstem Bleikopf, einfach direkt von einer Spundwand direkt nach unten vor die Füße und los gehts.

Ist die schnellste Methode.

Ich habe mal ne 30er Rotfeder auf Waller ausgelegt (ohne U-Pose). Nach 20 Minuten dachte ich mir, dass die Stelle mir doch nicht gefällt, also neu auswerfen. Von der Rotfeder war nicht einmal mehr die Hälfte über (hatte seitlich eingeschnitten und Bauch aufgeschnitten).

Am schweren Wallergeschirr merkt man von den Plagen halt nichts...


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schade, Grundeln hat es hier leider keine, vielleicht kann ja einer mal 'n Fass mitbringen, schicken wird wahrscheinlich zu aufwändig, dann würde ich die hier aussetzen.



|bigeyesSoweit würde ich nicht gehen!
Oder willst Du Angelkamerade produzieren, hä:q?

Spaß beiseite: Wenn die Viecher da sind, das beste draus machen. Bei uns im Kocher (Neckarzufluß#t!!!) gibts bisher noch keine zum Glück, oder doch schon|bigeyes?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Zumindest an der Mündung sollten die auch schon sein - und die werden sicher auch weiter hoch kommen..


----------



## hanzz (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unglaublich....
> 
> Wie hast Du die Gufis geführt?



Gefaulenzt und auch gejigged.


----------



## mcl (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Sehr guter Bericht. Ich hab mal spaßhalber beim räuchern 2-3 mit geräuchert und die warn auch sehr gut! Mich erinnert des Fleisch irgendwie an Barsch. Also durchaus lecker. Aber so große wie der eine hier mit 19cm!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes hab ich leider noch nicht gefangen. Schätz die größte war so 12cm. 
Was des "filetieren" angeht find ichs auch ned schlimm. Ich würd sogar sagen 10 Grundeln sind schneller Küchenfertig als 1 Zander oder Hecht ausgenommen und filetiert ist.

Fangen kann ma die eigentlich mit allem! Egal ob an der fränkischen Seenplatte oder im RMD Kanal. Die sind extrem agressiv und beißen auf alles solang es hell ist.
Egal ob Tauwurm Dropshot oder Gummifisch.
Letztes Jahr am Rothsee, wo wir eigentlich auf Barsche aus waren ham wir dauernd Grundeln gefangen. Auf Dropshot wo der wurm nen Meter! überm Grund war wohlgemerkt.
Hätte nicht gedacht dass die da ran kommen, da es ja eigentlich ein Bodenfisch ist aber irgendwie schaffen sie es.

Wir ham schon weng rumgescherzt und uns überlegt ein Mc Grundel aufzumachen.:vik:

Ich kanns nur jedem empfehlen die kleinen Biester mal zu probieren, da ich se echt lecker find!#6
Und von wegen der Drill macht keinen Spaß|kopfkrat
Ich finds voll lustig mit ner ganz feinen Rute. Wobei wohl eher des zubbeln cool is wenn se sich auf den Köder stürzen.
Des rausziehn is natürlich ned so spannend wie bei nem dicken hecht aber hey ma kann sich doch auch an so kleinigkeiten erfreuen.|wavey:


----------



## alp06 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Erst einmal sehr schöner Bericht Thomas... 
 Manchmal dauert es bis Menschen mit bestimmten Nahrung vertraut machen. Bis man auf den Geschmack kommt... Wer es noch nie ausprobiert hat kann natürlich meistens nicht mitreden. Ich selber habe es noch nie ausprobiert aber noch zwei Tage und Zander ist bei uns geschont. Somit Feierabend mit Raubfisch. Also die nächsten zwei Monate nur auf Weißfisch. Wenn der Grundel die Maden haben will bitteschön! Jeder Grundel der hängt wird frittiert. 

 An einem tag wo ich am Rhein Spinnfischen war, waren Russen mit ihren Frauen da. Die haben ausschliesslich auf Grundeln geangelt. Als ich die gefragt habe was die damit machen meinte er für die Katze |supergri... Später fragte ich einen anderen Russen den ich gut kannte. Er sagte mir, dass Grundeln frittiert gut schmecken und dass die Russen mit Grundeln einen Gericht haben, was mit Schnaps gut geht. Was das ist, habe ich nicht nachgefragt... 

 Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, Bald werde ich nicht mehr als Schneider nach Hause kommen und es gibt Grundeln zu essen...:vik:


----------



## GoFlyFishing (29. März 2014)

Hallo, 

finde den Bericht auch sehr aufschlussreich und detailliert, sowie das "Plädoyer" absolut nachvollziehbar. 

Warum sollte man gerade das, was "Mutter Natur" im Überschuss anzubieten hat, nicht einer sinnvollen Verwertung zukommen lassen - noch dazu wenn die Grundeln anscheinend recht lecker sind! #6

Das ist doch mal ein Beispiel für einen pragmatischen Umgang mit den Gegebenheiten vor Ort. Anstatt in das allgemeine "Schimpfen" über den "Plagegeist" Grundel einzustimmen, das beste aus der Situation machen und was feines auf den Tisch zaubern! 

Zwanzig Grundelbisse und ein voller Teller muss nicht schlechter sein, als zwanzig Schneiderstunden auf den großen Zielfisch, der dann, wenn er doch beißt, unter Umständen zurückgesetzt wird! 

Viele Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Eine ähnliche Vorgehensweise sollte man auch was den ebenfalls invasiven "Plagegeist" Wollhandkrabbe angeht, mal in Betracht ziehen. Die gelten in Asien schließlich als Delikatesse!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Danke, freut mich ,dass euch der Bericht gefallen hat...

Wenn "die da oben" dann mal mitkriegen, dass uns hier die Viecher schmecken und wir drauf angeln, wird bald ne Schonzeit kommen, wetten?
;-)))


----------



## DaBass (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich hab bisher weder eine Grundel gesehen noch gefangen - da ich auch mehr in kleinen Flüssen und an Seen unterwegs bin - gibt es echt so krass viele, dass das so schnell geht?

Und meint ihr bei ständiger Entnahme gehen die Bestände nicht zurück?


----------



## phirania (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Schonmaß und Schonzeit sind doch schon in Planung laut Nabu.
Wobei Schonzeit ein Problem wird,die Grundeln Laichen je nach Witterung von März bis September ab.


----------



## sonstwer (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Moin!

Hier bei uns sind sie nicht so zahlreich, daß man von einer Plage reden könnte.
Trotzdem geht immer mal wieder eine beim Grundangeln oder Stippen ans Band.
Nur reicht es bei mir leider zahlenmäßig nicht, um eine ganze Mahlzeit an einem Angeltag zusammen zu bekommen.
Auch sind sie bei uns meistens unter 10cm.

Ich nehm sie meist trotzdem mit und friere sie ein, um sie entweder als KöFi zu verwenden, oder aber, um meinen Vorrat in Grenzen zu halten, zugegebener Zeit in einen Fischfond zu verwandeln.

Passt zu vielen Gerichten, für die man Fischfond braucht, in meinen Augen aber besonders gut, um ein Risotto mit Meeresfrüchten zu machen. :k

Petrie und guten Hunger!
LG,
frank


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



DaBass schrieb:


> Und meint ihr bei ständiger Entnahme gehen die Bestände nicht zurück?


Ich denke, bei ca. 1t pro 10km Strecke pro Woche könnte man über eine Reduzierung reden. 
Auf geht's.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich hab mir mal folgendes so gedacht für den näxten Versuch (je nach Wetter/Zeit demnäxt):
Meine nette kleine, alte Pickerrute mit meiner "Standarmontage":
Freilaufender Wirbel auf der Hauptschnur, gestoppt von Perle vor Wirbel fürs Vorfach.

Statt normaler Seitenbleie (Grundelangeln ist ja immer hängerträchtig) die alte Lösung von früher:
Stück Schnur (kleine Schlaufe) an den freilaufenden Wirbel, daran je nach Tiefe/Strömung 1, 2, oder mehrere große Schrotbleie.

Ich werde zuerst mal versuchen mit irgendwas aus der Küche (Wurst, Fleisch, Käse etc.) die erste zu kriegen, dann aus der Fetzen schneiden und die etwas weiter draussen anbieten um die größeren zu erwischen. Je nach Erfahrungswert dann mit so viel/wenig Blei, dass es entweder gerade liegenbleibt oder ebne rollt..

Alternativ suche ich mir noch meine kleinsten, hellen Twister und werde das auch versuchen - einfach an der gleichen Montage...

Muss doch irgendwie gehen, an die 15 cm plus zu kommen!!!


----------



## hanzz (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hey Thomas.
Kannst du vielleicht deine 2 Threads zur Grundel zusammenfügen.
Sind 2 höchst interessante Threads, gehört ja irgendwie zusammen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Da gerade in beiden geschrieben wurde, wären die Beiträge durcheinander - ich schliess lieber den anderen und verlinke hierher..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Da das inzwischen ja vom (von mir mal so gedachten) reinen Friedfischangeln bis zu Twistern und Fetzen gekommen ist, schubs ich den Thread mal ins Angeln allgemein..


----------



## Sneep (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo,

solange es keine amtliche Schonzeit gibt, muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden, ob es für ihn ethisch vertretbar ist während der Laichzeit massenhaft die grossen Laicher wegzufangen.

Gerade die Tiere mit den  besten Genen und den meisten Eiern.

Schützt die Laichgrundeln !

Erst wenn die letzte Grundel gegessen ist, werdet ihr sehen, dass man Koppen nicht essen kann.

Sneep


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss doch irgendwie gehen, an die 15 cm plus zu kommen!!!


Vielleicht so |kopfkrat





_(*duck* und ganz schnell wech...)_
:q


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Kann mir jmd. erklären warum man die Grundel schützen sollte? Das will mir nicht so recht in den Kopf...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd. erklären warum man die Grundel schützen sollte? Das will mir nicht so recht in den Kopf...



Wenn Angler was fangen wollen/können, dauerts nicht lange, bis das geschützt werden muss...

Wetten?
;-))))

Das war purer Sarkasmus, sorry, kann da schlecht aus meiner Haut.

Um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal folgendes so gedacht für den näxten Versuch (je nach Wetter/Zeit demnäxt):
> Meine nette kleine, alte Pickerrute mit meiner "Standarmontage":
> Freilaufender Wirbel auf der Hauptschnur, gestoppt von Perle vor Wirbel fürs Vorfach.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sneep (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo Thomas,

ich fürchte, du gehst das Problem zu theoretisch an.

Die bisherigen Tipps reichen doch für eine Woche Dauercampen am Nekar.

Das Volk will Resulte sehen.:q

sneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Is nicht - Campen wie Nachtangeln ist am Neckar verboten.......


----------



## thomas1602 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Wenn bei euch ne Hegene erlaubt is, würde mich mal interessieren wie es damit läuft.
Bei uns is die Hegene nicht erlaubt und ich hatte aber auch noch keine Grundel am Haken, Elbe Bereich Dresden.


----------



## ayron (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich glaube Sneep hat recht! Du machst dir zu viele Gedanken. Einfach fischen!

Halte es simpel! Meiner Meinung gibt es beim Grundelfang 3 einfache Regeln.

1. Bewegung 
2. Geschmack
3. Grundnah



Zu Punkt 1 :

Der Köder kann kann so tot und ausgelutscht sein - *******GAL -
Hauptsache die Pose treibt bzw. du hebst die Grundmontage mit 1-2 Kurbelumdrehungen  reglmäßig an.
Lass die Fütterei weg das lohnt nicht! Such aktiv den Platz ab. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass sich oft nur eine Art am Platz aufhält. Und du willt die Schwarzmundgrunde, da größer ,Fleischiger und weniger Kopf.

Zu Punkt 2 :

Die Biester wollen Fleisch , wie wir Männer ! Top 1 ins Fänigkeit und Preiß / Leistung ist der Wurm. Es gibt m.M. KEINEN bessern Köder, als einen Laubwurm ( bei uns 1,80 für 16 Stck.) in 2-3 cm große Häppchen geschnitten und wie einen Twister auf einen kleinen aber kräftigen Einzelhaken aufgezogen.

Gummiköder sind schwer, da die beliebten/fänigen Köder meist nicht Bissfest genung sind, auch hier ist M.m Aroma Trumpf. 

Zu Punkt 3 :

Muss ich nichts zu sagen - denke ich

Ich schau mal ob ich die Bilder von meinem Handy auf den PC bekomme. Ich glaub ich hab da exemplare, die dir Gefallen werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



ayron schrieb:


> Ich schau mal ob ich die Bilder von meinem Handy auf den PC bekomme. Ich glaub ich hab da exemplare, die dir Gefallen werden



Immer her mit Appetitmachern!!

Und danke für Deine Tipps!!!


----------



## ayron (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

JAAAA!
Genau solche Moppel will ich haben.
In Massen, wenns geht ;-)))

Danke dafür!!


----------



## lsski (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich Wohne Zwischen Köln und Düsseldorf und der Rhein ist bei uns sehr breit und Grundeln gibt es wirklich hinter jedem Stein.
So ist es nicht schwer 100 Fischies in 2-5 Stunden zu erspühren.
Am besten geht das mit einem Lochblei, Perle, Stopper Haken an der Hauptschnur gebunden. Fleischige Köder wie Maden oder Wurm sind opti aber es gibt keinen Köder der nicht fängt! auch nicht Hanf oder Weizen........Das ganze Fische ich an einer 1 oder 2 Tremarella Rute da schlitzt auch nix aus.
So fange ich immer viel mehr als mit Pose und über Grund schleifen lassen.
Montage einwerfen und Absinken lassen Rute Hoch und Langsam Kurbeln Liegenlassen und ein Hopser, liegen lassen und so weiter.
Die Grundeln sind eine Delikatesse wenn sie geräuchert werden!
Größte Grundel war bis her 22cm Raubgrundel auf einen Twister!


----------



## Ruhrpottangler33 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Das mit dem Grundeln schützen will mir auch nicht wirklich einleuchten. Diese Fische sind hier nicht einheimisch und da sie sich sehr schnell sehr stark vermehren und dabei noch Laichräuber sind sollte man eher darüber nachdenken, dass die Grundeln unsere heimischen Fischarten gefährden und nicht darüber, dass die Angler die Grundeln gefährden. 
 Und nach meinen Erfahrungen am Rhein und an den Kanälen in NRW kann man als Angler gar nicht so viele Grundeln fangen und entnehmen um die Bestände zu gefährden.


----------



## lsski (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Seit 4 Jahren und mindestens 50 Versuchen....habe ich keinen Zander oder Waller auf Rotauge oder Laube gefangen, Die Raubfische in unserem Abschnitt des Rheins wollern Grundel und sons garnix das beste ist sie beforzugen sogar die kleinen und beißen schlecht auf die Großen Grundeln die ich dan räucher.
Das hat nix mit der Zander Größe zu tun Kleine Grundeln sind wahrscheinlich super leichtere Beute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Sag ich doch:
Nehmen wir dankbar an, was uns die Natur schenkt - wenn Zander Grundeln gerne fressen, ist doch klasse.

Siehe Eingangsposting....


----------



## sonstwer (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Thomas,

Ich glaube, wir müssen uns hier fürs Board auf ein "Ironiezeichen" einigen.
So viele Leute im Mustopf, ein Wunder daß darin so viel Platz ist! :q

Bei uns werden die meisten Grundeln auch beim Grundangeln gefangen, auf Wurm, vermutlich weil der unter Wasser nicht stillhält. Bewegung im Köder scheint also die Fängigkeit zu erhöhen.

LG,
frank


----------



## Sneep (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo,

sorry, da habe ich wohl vergessen in mein Posting den Grinsemann reinzumachen.


Tod der Laichgrundel :vik:

SneeP


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> JAAAA!
> Genau solche Moppel will ich haben.
> In Massen, wenns geht ;-)))
> 
> Danke dafür!!



Thomas..das Problem dabei ist nur..
Gezielt auf 15+ ist m.M.n. nicht ganz sooo einfach..hast du gemischte Größen am Platz, wirds spaßig,ich konnte das mal an einer ca. 1.50 m tiefen und sandigen Stelle bei glasklarem Wasser von einer Spundwand testen... 

Feldversuch

Ohne wissenschaftl.Anspruch natürlich.

Hatte da auf der vergeblichen Barschsuche zufällig eine Grundel am sandigen Boden gesehen..ok,Freund,wer so leichtsinnig ist..jetzt bist du fällig.

Entschneiderungsopfer

Minijig,Gummiwurm wacky drauf,Vertikal ab und schöne Wolken im Sand produziert...ups Nr.2 da..3,4,5,6,7,8

Wo kommen die auf einmal her?
Und Größentechnisch bunt gewürfelt..so geschätzt von 8 cm Lütten bis 15er "Halbgiganten"


Und dann ging das attackieren los..einzeln!Interessanterweise machte ein Fisch nie mehr als 2-3 Versuche und brach dann ab..der nächste bitte,das war wie ein kontrolliertes rumbalgen um den Köder,wer nicht rumrupfte stand mehr oder weniger abseits..bis einer hing..meist nicht mal die Großen

Und dann ging das Spiel wieder von vorne los.

Also nicht dieser Futterneid wie bei Barschen,wo man wohlm.noch den GuFi  oder Wobbler am bereits gehakten Artgenossen verfolgt.

Ok..schwimmend verfolgend fällt ja bei Neogobis flach aber ich hätte da echt zumindest einen Bodenkampf ums Gummigetier erwartet..Pustekuchen.

Mir war das bereits vorher desöfteren beim fischen mit GuFi aufgefallen,daß das Gerupfe über einige Streckenmeter kam..das wird aber unmöglich eine einzige Grundel gewesen sein.Die werden einem Gufi kaum über einige Meter hinterherhüpfen ..evtl.hängt die Frage ob 15+ oder doch weniger eher davon ab ,wie a.die generelle Grundeldichte am Platz ist und b.inwiefern du überhaupt da möglichst konstante Größen hast ?

Ansonsten wohl eher Lotto?


Goil...jetzt wird hier über die Taktik auf "Kapitale "gefachsimpelt


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Goil...jetzt wird hier über die Taktik auf "Kapitale "gefachsimpelt


Danke für die Ausführungen...

Aber mit Obigem hast Du genau recht:
Jetzt solls den Moppeln an den Kragen gehen!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich stelle mir gerade die Abhakmatte für die zu kleinen vor


Wäre doch eine auszufüllende Lücke für Tackleschmieden..eine Waymaster im Taschenuhrformat bis max.300 g


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Wenn die das produzieren, schreiben wir den dazu passenden Wettbewerb aus ;-))


----------



## Ruhrpottangler33 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@ Sneep: Sorry, dann hab ich es wohl falsch verstanden. Aber dein Beitrag kam mir ernst gemeint rüber


----------



## Sneep (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Ruhrpottangler33 schrieb:


> @ Sneep: Sorry, dann hab ich es wohl falsch verstanden. Aber dein Beitrag kam mir ernst gemeint rüber




Hallo Ruhrpottangler,

Da sollte ich mir aber mal Gedanken machen, wenn man mir das zutraut.

sneep


----------



## Toppel (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Jetzt habe ich Lust aufs Grundelnangeln bekommen... Aber ich glaube, dass ich das hier an der Elbe in Höhe Stade vergessen kann.
Oder hat hier schon jemand Erfolg gehabt?


Grüße


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Falls nicht,machst du dir beizeiten einen schönen 2 wöchigen Angelurlaub..irgendwo in Neogobisrestdeutschland 

An Po und Ebro auf Zander und Waller..das war gestern.


----------



## Allrounder17 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich ein Video vom neuen Grundel-Profi-Guide Thomas ;-))


----------



## Hann. Münden (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Sind schon Grundeldrills von mehr als 30min bekannt ?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Guidings natürlich mit Boardierabatt

Obwohl..Rabatt als Schwabe,ich weiss nicht so recht


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Haben uns heute auch mit denen amüsiert, es haben aber doch verhältnismäßig wenige gebissen.
(Im DEK Höhe Münster kann man schon 20-30 an einem Nachmittag als Beifang fangen, meist sind's aber nur 'ne Handvoll. Hier oben sind die erst noch 'im Kommen')






Größte hatte so 15/17cm, traute sich aber auch an Ullis bewurmte Stellfischmontage ran. Ein Heidenspaß für mich als Zuschauer. :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Zuschauer (schaden) freude..

Böse Kathi..schäme er sich


----------



## Ruhrpottangler33 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Ruhrpottangler,
> 
> Da sollte ich mir aber mal Gedanken machen, wenn man mir das zutraut.
> 
> sneep



Hallo Sneep, das war absolut nicht böse gemeint und wenn du es so aufgefasst hast dann tut es mir leid. Das liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass ich dich gar nicht kenne  
 Also nimm es mir nicht übel, jetzt weiß ich es besser |wavey:


----------



## Ruhrpottangler33 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich habe jetzt auch Lust bekommen die kleinen Biester mal mitzunehmen und zu probieren  
Was mir aufgefallen ist, am Rhein habe ich teilweise schon echte Klopper von Grundeln gefangen und an den Kanälen bisher nur kleine Grundeln bis 10cm. Sieht es bei euch ähnlich aus? Oder hat hier niemand Erfahrungen mit den NRW-Kanälen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Cool - ich mach alle zu Grundelanglern ;-))

Widerstand ist zwecklos........


----------



## 42er barsch (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

hi leuts.

wetter war bombastisch heute und ich spontan auf großgrundeljagd.

gezielt mit kleinstgummis den scheizzern auf die pelle gerückt.

hat funktioniert. LOL












































bin aber nach ner stunde, gefühlten hundert fehlbissen, doch auf maden umgestiegen und habe dann lieber nach dem fang selektiert.

die drei auf den billdern sind 16 +16+15, mein limit war heute bei 12cm.

ich denke ab 12cm ist genug drann als räucherware ;-)








die ausbeute war nicht schlecht.

erwähnen muss ich, das ich erst die letzte halbe stunde auch die ca. 12er eingetütet habe.


kumpel hat blutgeleckt, morgen gehts weiter.

der TRO muß voll werden LOL


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Petri
Echt witzig..wenn ich das mal mit XS Gufis probierte,war kaum was zu holen..teilw.nicht einmal der Hauch von Interesse-gleicher Platz,auf 3 Inch umgerüstet..rupf,rupf,hängt

Muss man nicht verstehen..


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Cool - ich mach alle zu Grundelanglern ;-))
> 
> Widerstand ist zwecklos........


Jep, scheint zu klappen 

In Bayern am RMD wurde ich (als preussischer Angeltouri) vor 2 Jahren von den grundelgeplagten Einheimischen für total durchgeknallt erklärt, als ich Riesenspaß beim gezielten Grundelangeln hatte; kannte die Biester damals nur vom Hörensagen.

Und vor ü20Jahren gab es auch schon wenige Freaks, die mit leichtestem Stippgerät gezielt auf Kleinst-Arten gingen.

Mir macht das Grundelangeln (noch) richtig Spaß, bei uns sind sie aber auch (noch) keine solche Pest wie in anderen Regionen.

_*OT*
Da ich kein begeisterter Fischesser & schon gar kein begnadeter Fischkoch bin, nehm ich sie mit zur Verwendung als Köfi (aber nie lebend in Grundelfreie Gewässer!!!) oder setz sie auch zurück. 
Zumindest sollte man sie vernünftig töten wie jeden anderen Fisch & nicht in Barbarei verfallen, wie ich es leider zu oft sehe.
Auch bei invasiven Arten sollte man Respekt vor der einzelnen Kreatur zeigen.
*OT wieder aus* (& bitte keine Diskussion & Zankerei hier darüber)_


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Cool - ich mach alle zu Grundelanglern ;-))
> 
> Widerstand ist zwecklos........



Nur komm bloß nicht auf die Idee das die Mitglieder deiner Specimen Hunting Grundel Group auch noch Zielfischaufnäher tragen müssen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Klar doch - bin Schwabe, werde die dann verkaufen ;-))

@ 42er Barsch:
Klasse Bericht - mehr davon!


----------



## 42er barsch (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

hi.

ich bin das schon ne ganze weile, grundelverrückt. LOL

http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34038

http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35228


... und wenn man das datum vom ersten kontest beachtet merkt man das die am NOK nur nachmacher waren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Mahlzeit..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hier gibts auch noch was zu schmunzeln:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249768

U.a.Grundel IM Futterkorb
Wie Oscar in der Mülltonne


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Bei der Größe kann man ja schon das Filetiermesser wetzen ;-)))


----------



## kevinho (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Ruhrpottangler33 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch Lust bekommen die kleinen Biester mal mitzunehmen und zu probieren
> Was mir aufgefallen ist, am Rhein habe ich teilweise schon echte Klopper von Grundeln gefangen und an den Kanälen bisher nur kleine Grundeln bis 10cm. Sieht es bei euch ähnlich aus? Oder hat hier niemand Erfahrungen mit den NRW-Kanälen??



Habe im RHK schon welche gefangen deutlich über 10cm.

Allerdings auf Köderfisch beim Zanderangeln =)

Probiere mal ne Grunde etwas kleine Grundel als Köfi mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit fängste da ne größere drauf


----------



## 42er barsch (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

moin moin.

bin wieder in den startlöchern.

gestern abend sind mir mal noch ein paar spielarten durch den kopf gewandert.

die grundeln waren zwar willig aber mein 2g jig-kopf am 4er jig-hakenwahrschenlich doch zu "grob".

heute kommen 1g köpfe am 6er haken und ein vereinfachtes drop-shot zum einsatz.

... und wenn nichts fruchtet sind die maden und die stippmontagen ja auch am mann.

gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich will, wenns irgendwie klappt, heute nachmittag auch noch raus..


----------



## Burggraf (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Habe heute Nachmittag auch persönliches Anangeln.
Gehe zum Main um Grundeln zu angeln.Will mal eines eurer Rezepte ausprobieren.
Grundeln angeln am Main ist ganz einfach.Köder rein,ist egal was,die Dinger fressen alles.
Vielleicht bekomme ich einen kleinen Eimer voll.

Viele Grüße
Burggraf


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hängt ja auch davon ab,ob du eine Kessler-oder Schwarzmundgrundel erwischst..die unterscheiden sich ja nicht nur von der Farbgebung, sondern auch Größentechnisch.

Auffällig bei beiden,ist die in Relation zur Größe überdurchschnittlich ausgeprägte Kiefermuskulatur.Das ist schon beachtlich,wieviel Kraft man z.T.aufwenden muss,um an den Haken zu kommen.Wie Minischraubstöcke.

Hätte dazu einer evtl.eine evolutionstechnische Theorie..evtl.als Ausgleich fürs schlechtere Schwimmvermögen?

Was die Fangmethode angeht..was Finessetechnisch bei Barschen klappt,funzt auch bei Grundeln..seufz.Ok..sind auch Barsche vor Ort,wird dann natürlich als T-Variante eine Etage höher gefischt und die kleinen Nervensägen erreichen den Köder nicht mehr.
Ätsch

Simples variables T/C Rig..Haken Gamakatsu Worm oder Owner Mosquito Gr 4-6 per Schlaufe an 0,17-0,20 FC angeknotet,Gummistopper zur Längenregulierung,Glasperle,Bullet.

Wie auch auf Barsch,besteht die Möglichkeit einer langsamen Präsentation.Und Grundeln brauchen manchmal einen Tick länger..also nicht gleich durchladen...bei Nubblern ruhig mal 2-3 Sek.warten..darüber hinaus jedoch,besteht das Risiko,das Wurm und Grundel futsch sind.

Bedarf da etwas Timing und Erfahrung.Eine feine sensible Rute hilft da ungemein..Hängen sich zwar genug an rustikalen Montagen auf,aber das soll ja auch noch Laune machen und effektiv sein.

5 geklaute Würmer auf 1 gehakte Grundel wäre eher suboptimal und Köder vergeudend.

Umgekehrtes Verhältnis wäre dagegen schon besser.

Würmer..egal ob Natur oder Gummifake,ziehe ich wie vom Barschangeln gewohnt,auf 1 cm mehr oder weniger mittig auf.Kleine Diebstahlsicherung.Bei Naturwürmern kann man das echt extrem ausreizen..selbst wenn nach jeder Grundel ein Fitzel fehlt,
wird die Montage selbst bei 2 cm Resten noch fangen..also ich habs mal geschafft,mit einem Rotwurm 8 der kleinen Scheixxer reinzulegen.


----------



## hanzz (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

2014 
Der Anglerboard-Fisch des Jahres:
Die Grundel


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich sags ja immer wieder..

Grundelcup 2014

Er hat halt dieses Größendefizit..

Andererseits soll es in grauer Wettkampfära ja auch schon echte Fischen auf Lauben gegeben haben


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Man stelle sich vor, die würden Schleienmaß erreichen.
Wie geil wäre das wohl?! 
Allerdings gäb es dann auch wohl sehr keine anderen Arten mehr in unseren Gewässern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

So what?
Die beissen doch eh auf alles mit so gut wie allen Methoden - für Angler also wurscht..
Hatten wir nicht mal jemand, der sich mit Gentechnik auskennt?

Denk mal an Karpfengröße statt Schleien..
;-))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Alienfishing XL

Zum Hakenlösen den Kettenhandschuh überziehen.
Selbst die jetzigen Lütten haben ja einen ausgeprägten Schnappreflex


----------



## hanzz (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich zieh die Woche auch mal mit der UL Rute los.
Mal schauen ob was geht.

Und wehe da veirrt sich ein Barsch


----------



## Frau Holle (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Bei allen "positiven" Argumentenen Schaden schön zu reden ist halt das einzige was man machen kann: Oder man gibt so wie ich einfach auf! Angelei am Rhein ist mMn sinnfreier denn je. Geldrauswerfen für dumme Grundeln brauche ich nicht: Für panierten und frittierten Fisch kaufe ich mir dann eher die JA! Fischstäbchen für 1,49€ pro Packung#6. Billiger, leckerer, sinnvoller....
Nächstes Jahr gibts halt keine Rheinkarte mehr.

Wie wäre es mal mit einem Raubfischfangverbot auf die nächsten 3 Jahre? Ökologisch  die einzige Maßnahme die Grundel ein wenig einzudämmen?
Aber nein! Dann würden ja die ganzen Zanderfreaks  kreischen und heulen, wie n Baby dessen Lieblingsrassel weggenommen wurde.
Dass dann nach den 3 Jahren auch für die Raubfischfraktion , der Rhein noch toller würde, geht denen nicht in den Kopf....
Schei**dreck. Olle Angelcommunity; Immer auf Umwelt tun, aber von Ökologie nur selektive Ahnung haben, solange es dem eigenen Hobby dient. Wahhhhhh!!!! So genug gewütet.

Andere Verwertungsversuche haben gestern zur erfolgreichen Überlistung einiger Wollandkrabben geführt. 
Am Jigkopf, C oder T Rig macht sich die Grundel wirklich super als KöFi. Sie übersteht Gewaltwürfe, ist widerstandsfähig und die Wollandkrabben, futtern nur ihr Gedärm und lassen den liegenden Köfi weitestgehend in Ruhe.
Wenn ich gestern noch den einzigen Biss auf die 10cm Grundel verwertet hätte, stünde ich evtl. nicht ganz so auf Kriegsfuß mit dem fiesen Einwanderer.

Mein Tipp: Friert die Burschen zu jeweils 5er Gruppen im Beutel ein! Wenn die Raubfischsaison wiedr startet, habt ihr den Kühler voll natürlichster "Guumifische". Friert ihr sie mit Farbe ein, wird es noch toller! 

Ach ja: Es werden sowieso nur 2 der 5 Grundelarten länger als 15cm. diese komplett schwarzen und die recht hellen. Direkt am Buhnenkopf einfach nur ne Made zwischen die Steine halten.
Biss. 
Könnt ihr Stundenlang machen den Unsinn...
Viel Spass beim Drill.;+



> Und wehe da veirrt sich ein Barsch


Träumer, Optimist oder einfach hoffnungslos hoffnungsvoll?

So: bevor ich ein Hirngerinnsel kriege: Raus ans Wasser! Nutzlosen Spinnstock schwingen.#d


----------



## offense80 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Dank deinem Bericht Thomas, wird die Grundel noch der Lieblngsfisch der Boardis hier :q..... habe selten so viele begeisterte Berichte über diesen Fisch gelesen seit er zur Plage wurde, wie heute. 
Mich beängstigt nur mein Gedanke, dass ich mich glaube ich auch zu dieser Gemeinde zählen würde, wenn sich die Grundel hier in Hamburg so breit wie bei euch machen würde. Bisher habe ich aber nur von einzelnen Zufallsfängen gehört. 

In diesem Sinne noch ein schönes Wochenende und allzeit

"Gut Grundel" :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Bis vor 3 - 4 Jahren gabs die bei uns auch nicht - nun in Massen.
Hab mir überlegt, ob das vielleicht ein Grund sein könnte, dass die Größeren eher selten sind bei uns.
Zu kurz da, müssen erst noch wachsen..

Wenn ihr also die ersten schon fangt, kannste bald mitmachen..

Ich komm leider nicht raus heute, morgen ist aber mal eingeplant..


----------



## Sneep (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo, 

könnte auch sein das Mama und Papa Grundel gerade zum laichen unterwegs sind.

SneeP


----------



## Ruhrpottangler33 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



kevinho schrieb:


> Habe im RHK schon welche gefangen deutlich über 10cm.
> 
> Allerdings auf Köderfisch beim Zanderangeln =)
> 
> Probiere mal ne Grunde etwas kleine Grundel als Köfi mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit fängste da ne größere drauf



Danke, dass werd ich mal versuchen! Vielleicht lässt sich so ja eine Monster-Grundel fangen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hatten wir nicht mal jemand, der sich mit Gentechnik auskennt?



Den Jemand haben wir immer noch.Ich versuche diesen Umstand aber so oft wie möglich zu vergessen 

Das mit der Gentechnik vergiss mal.Steht garantiert nur organisierten AF zu


----------



## ayron (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Frau Holle schrieb:


> Bei allen "positiven" Argumentenen Schaden schön zu reden ist halt das einzige was man machen kann: Oder man gibt so wie ich einfach auf! Angelei am Rhein ist mMn sinnfreier denn je. Geldrauswerfen für dumme Grundeln brauche ich nicht: Für panierten und frittierten Fisch kaufe ich mir dann eher die JA! Fischstäbchen für 1,49€ pro Packung#6. Billiger, leckerer, sinnvoller....
> Nächstes Jahr gibts halt keine Rheinkarte mehr.




Wir haben selbst 2 Jahre lang am Rhein verbracht und versucht irgendwie an denen vorbeizu angeln,aber es nicht geschafft. Wir haben aber auch immer nur einen Abschnitt befischt.

Mit der Zeit haben wir aber dazugelernt > Gerät "optimiert" oder eher rustikalisiert .....
Dann immer neue Buhnen ausgetestet und es hat wahrlich nicht viele Versuche gebraucht um grundelfreie Stellen zu finden. Oft waren diese,dann aber eher gänzlich unbewohnt oder unterbevölkert.

Nun haben wir eine Buhne gefunden, in der man alles fängt, aber keine Grundel. Feedern im Rhein mit 110Gr. ohne Grundeln geht....

Fleiß hat KEINEN Preis!

Der liegt nämlich bei uns in der Gegend bei ca. 200 € +


Das Angeln hat sich verändert, aber tut es das nicht ständig ?


----------



## siloaffe (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@ Frau Holle

Ou ha, da hat aber jemand Frust:q 

Doch bevor du rum wetterst wie n olles Waschweib und anderen Kurzsichtigkeit vorwirfst, solltest du mal etwas weiter gucken. 

Les dich mal alleine durch dieses Forum, so 6-7 Jahre zurück. 
Keine Grundeln, aber massig Breichte das es immer weniger Fisch im Rhein gibt. 

Zum einen sind sicher die Zahlreichen Kläranlagen, welche kaum Nährstoffe durchlassen schuld. 
Aber was die meisten Angler übersehen da sie nicht am Haken enden, sind die anderen eingeschleppten Arten wie diese China Muschel (kein Plan wie die richtig heisst) und der Chinesische Riesen Höckerflohkrebs. 
Alles samt Planktonfresser, und am Ende bleibt keine Nahrung für die Brut.... 

Die Stehen aber allesamt auf dem Speiseplan der Grundel und die Grundellarven auf dem Speiseplan der Weißfische..... 

Die Karten wurden neu gemischt. 
Wie es ausgeht kann niemand genau vorhersagen, aber wenn ich die Massen an Brut, bis in den Winter die Letzten Jahre sehe und bedenke das ich in meinem ersten Jahr nach 12 Jahren des nichtangeln (mit anfänglichen, grundelbedingten Schwierigkeiten) nur an den Wochenenden, weit über 150 Barben, massig Güstern, Rotaugen, Brassen, Aale etc... gefangen hab, bin ich echt guter Dinge!!! 

Mittlerweile gehe ich nur noch selten zum Feedern aber wenn ich mal mim Kumpel Volki war haben wir immer gut Weißfisch gefangen und sind zusammen selten einstellig geblieben. 

Frag mal den Jörg "Polarfuchs" der geht z.Z. viel feedern und die Jungs fangen echt gute Rotfeedern, Güstern usw....

Also irgendwas musst du grundlegend falsch machen#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

So sehe ich das auch, dass die Karten wohl neu gemischt wurden und dass das nicht unbedingt zum Nachteil der Fischbestände sein muss  - und solange die Viecher schmecken, mach ich mich eh auf die Jagd nach filetierfähigen..
;-))


----------



## Doc Plato (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Mit Verlaub, was ist an der explosionsartigen Verbreitung/Vermehrung dieses Laichräubers kein Nachteil?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Futter für die Raubfische, fressen Planktonfresser, so dass mehr für Weissfische über bleibt (siehe siloaffes Beitrag), schmecken gut, verdrängen/halten andere Laichfresser in Schach, und, und, und...

Da gibt's vieles...


----------



## Doc Plato (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Entschuldige bitte Thomas, aber bei der Bestandsdichte wird es bald kaum noch Nachwuchs der einheimischen Weißfische geben....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Im Rhein wird's ja nun scheinbar wieder besser.

Sowohl was Raub- wie auch was Weissfisch angeht.

Wir werden sehen - aufhalten ist eh nicht mehr, also nutzen..


----------



## 42er barsch (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

moin.

aus der dropshoterei gestern ist leider nix geworden.

hirn wie sieb.  LOL

.. aber stippe und montagen waren ja noch im kofferraum.

war recht kurzweilig aber die ü-15 diesmal nicht dabei, leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Reschpekt!


----------



## 42er barsch (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

... und das ergebniss.














legger!!!!


----------



## sonstwer (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hi!

Zum Thema "Verdrängung der heimischen Weißfische":

Zur vollständigen Verdrängung wird es nicht kommen, es wird sich ein Gleichgewicht einstellen.

Mit abnehmender Zahl der Weißfische wird die Grundel selbst immer mehr in den Fokus der Räuber geraten.
Diese werden dann die Grundel stärker reduzieren, als die restlichen "Futterfischarten", bis sich das Gleichgewicht eingependelt hat.

Bis dahin wird es aber sicherlich noch zu eventuell sogar starken Schwankungen in der Zusammensetzung der Arten kommen.

Fakt ist laut etablierter Erkenntnis in der Ökologie allgemein, daß die Grundel niemals dazu in der Lage sein wird, sämtliche anderen Friedfische zu verdrängen. 
Es könnte höchstens passieren, daß einzelne Arten, die ohnehin schon stark dezimiert sind, zeitweise verschwinden werden.

Jedoch werden diese aus anderen Gewässerabschnitten später wieder zuwandern.

In Seen und Teichen wird das nicht möglich sein, aber in welchem See hat nicht sowieso schon der Mensch "regulierend" in den Bestand eingegriffen?
Diese Verantwortung, einmal übernommen, wird uns also nicht abgenommen werden.

Also keine Panik, die Grundel als Plage wird nur eine vorübergehende Erscheinung sein, bis sie sich in unsere Ökosysteme integriert hat.

Bis dahin können wir aber durch gezielte Entnahme die Den Druck von den einheimischen Arten nehmen und dafür sorgen, daß diese Integration sanfter, also mit weniger ausgeprägten Schwankungen geschieht.

Also weiterhin viel Petrie Heil bei den Bemühungen, die Pfannen und Räuchertonnen voll zu bekommen.

LG,
frank


p.s.: Die gebratenen Viecher sehen echt lecker aus!


----------



## Trollwut (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Bei dem Grundelhegefischen unseres Vereins letztes Jahr hatte der 1.,2. und 3 jeweils um die 180 Stück in 6 Stunden. Wirklich geholfen hats nichts.

Hab auch noch nen aus der Zeitung abfotografierten Artikel, den ich leider nich einstellen darf. Darin gehts um ne angelnde Polizeitruppe, die gezielt auf grundeln gefischt, und die fänge anschließend als wildtierfutter genutzt hat.


----------



## sonstwer (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hi!

In diesem Trööt habe ich weiter vorne irgend jemanden berichten hören, daß die Grundelbisse nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit nachlassen.

Kann sonst noch jemand das bestätigen?
Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich aus?

Ich wollte die Tage auch mal losziehen und mein Glück versuchen, vorzugsweise allerdings des Abends.

LG,
frank


----------



## ernie1973 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Abwarten, ob sie andere Arten als Laichfresser verdrängen wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen!

Sie schmecken meinem Hund sehr gut - dienen mir als Köfi und ich werde sie auch mal selber probieren, wenn andere Fänge ausbleiben!

Sie nerven etwas beim Ansitzen auf Aal & Co, weil sie auch jedes Tauwurmbündel finden & verputzen - aber ansonsten HOFFE ich, dass sie als Futterfische langfristig die Raubfischbestände stützen werden!

So ne Nacht mit Krabben und Grundeln ist echt stressig - dauernde Köderkontrollen sind unumgänglich geworden - naja - das hält jedenfalls wach!

Es bleibt abzuwarten!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> In diesem Trööt habe ich weiter vorne irgend jemanden berichten hören, daß die Grundelbisse nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit nachlassen.



Leuchte mal abends auf ne Steinpackung in einem Gewässer, in dem Grundeln vorkommen - und dann schmeiss denen was zu fressen hin (hatte da nette Schilderungen von Donauanglern (da sind die Viecher ja heimisch (und haben ganze Weissfischbestände ausgerottet ;-)) 

Siehe die schlechten Bestände hier: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ObJOVhct5E&list=TL_QVeiJzXpMj5pN02i3qiX8uW5t29SJiI) ...

Ich denke eher, dass die Abends/Nachts sehr ufernah rumräubern und daher weniger die Angler belästigen. die weiter draussen angeln.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> und ich werde sie auch mal selber probieren, wenn andere Fänge ausbleiben!


Definitiv zu empfehlen..


----------



## sonstwer (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hi!

Danke, Thomas, aber ich habe hier bei mir vor der Haustür nur Kanäle mit Spundwänden, nirgendwo Steinpackungen.

Und wo es, in größerer Entfernung, dann doch Steinpackungen gibt, sind die zugewuchert.

Deshalb konnte ich solche Beobachtungen noch nicht machen.

Allerdings habe ich hier einen ehemaligen Industriehafen, dessen Wassertiefe im Laufe der Jahre auf nen halben Meter und weniger geschrumpft ist.
Wäre also des Abends dann ne gute Stelle, zumal dort jedes Jahr die Bleie ihr Laichfest mit entsprechenden "Prügeleien" abhalten.

Dort werde ich es dann mal versuchen.

Eine Grundmontage weit raus, bis in die Fahrrinne, eine mitten in den Hafen, oder ufernah.
Im Vergleich wird sich dann wohl zeigen, wo die besseren Plätze sind. 

Will schließlich auch mal genug fangen, um sie gleich verspeisen zu können.
Hoffentlich sind dann nicht zu viele Kaulies dabei, denn die gibts hier auch noch in spürbarer Population.

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen:
Kaulis schmecken auch - sind aber deutlich stachliger - Flossen weg lohnt sich da definitiv..


----------



## sonstwer (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Und schlucken meist genau so tief, wie ihre großmäuligen Kollegen! 

Da Kaulies aber in weiten Teilen unserer Gewässer weitgehend verschwunden sind, würd ich die lieber wieder zurücksetzen.
Entsprechende Anregungen gibts sogar von unserer Fischereibehörde.

LG,
frank


----------



## W-Lahn (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hab auch noch nen aus der Zeitung abfotografierten Artikel, den ich leider nich einstellen darf. Darin gehts um ne angelnde Polizeitruppe, die gezielt auf grundeln gefischt, und die fänge anschließend als wildtierfutter genutzt hat.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 216733
> ...



http://tablet.mainpost.de/regional/franken/Polizisten-jagen-Laichraeuber;art1727,7674598


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Danke für die Verlinkung des Artikels.

#6


----------



## Trollwut (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Genau der wars. Danke dir fürs Raussuchen!


Weitere Artikel:
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...eln-Jagd-auf-die-Eindringlinge;art776,6918221

http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Invasion-der-Grundeln;art736,7782962


----------



## W-Lahn (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Bitte!


----------



## ayron (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Also ich habe nachts kaum Kontakt gehabt, außer an beleuchteten stellen.

Gleich mal 2 Dosen Laubwürmer besorgen und gucken was so geht! Allerdings nur, wenn die anderen Räuber keine Lust haben 

Falls, dann mache ich ein paar Bildchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Immer ran!
Grundelmania...
;-)))

Ich aus B-W - darf ich ja nachts eh nicht..


----------



## Trollwut (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Habt mich ganz wuschig gemacht jetzt 
Muss sowieso kurz am See vorbeifahrn und n bischen die Wasserschweine verköstigen, und werd dann am Main mal n paar Stunden Grundeln nachstellen. Mal gucken, was die größte wird.
Komplett ohne Futter, auf der Feederrute n 30g Sargblei und n 10er Haken. Werdens ü100 oder gar ü150?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Gramm oder cm??
;-)))))


----------



## ayron (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Komplett ohne Futter, auf der Feederrute n 30g Sargblei und n 10er Haken.




Pack noch nen Päckchen 6er oder 8er ein. Ich persönlich hasse es, wenn ich die ganze Zeit rumpopeln muss. Grade beim feedern gibt es ab und an nur einen kleinen Zupfer und dann wird schon an Ort und Stelle verdaut -.-


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Was auch sehr effektiv ist, ist das Tunken mit der Stipprute (muss keine lange Gerte sein... 4m reichen meist).....


----------



## siloaffe (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Zum thema Laischräuber: 

Ich bin der Meinung das viele das viiiiieeeeel zu engstirnig sehen. 
Zu Zeiten als es noch Aal in Massen gab wurden die Weißfischbestände auch nicht ausgerottet und der Aal ist auch ein großer Laischräuber. 

Zudem gibt es seit die Grundel da ist deutlich weniger Wollhandkrabben, welche auch gerne Laisch und ab einer gewissen Größe den Nestwächter gleich mit fressen. 

Ich hab letztes Jahr ne Wolli beim Jiggen gehakt, beim rausheben ist sie abgefallen und auf die Steine geklatscht. 
Ich hab ihr nen schubs ins Wasser verpasst und bin in Sekunden wanderte die Krabbe mit nem Schwarm Grundeln hin und her. Keine 2 Minuten später war nur noch der Panzer da. 

Jetzt denkt mal was passiert wenn so ne Krabbe sich häutet?!?!?!?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Das haben mi schon einige erzählt, dass Wollis weniger werden, wo die Grundeln unterwegs sind - dass die aber so rabiat drauf sind und gepanzerte auseinandernehmen, hätt ich nicht gedacht.

Mir wurde erzählt, dass die gerne die Krebslarven fressen..


----------



## ayron (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Jetzt denkt mal was passiert wenn so ne Krabbe sich häutet?!?!?!?!



Das gleiche wie mit meinem Gufi.... Solange bis nichts mehr über ist....

Und ich hake lieber ein paar Grundeln ab, als beim Feedern ein Päckchen Haken geklaut zu bekommen.
Mein Vater hatte vor ca. 10 Jahren mit feinem Stahl an der Feeder gefischt, weil er keinen Bock mehr hatte.


----------



## ayron (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das haben mi schon einige erzählt, dass Wollis weniger werden, wo die Grundeln unterwegs sind - dass die aber so rabiat drauf sind und gepanzerte auseinandernehmen, hätt ich nicht gedacht.
> 
> Mir wurde erzählt, dass die gerne die Krebslarven fressen..



Beides wahrscheinlich.
Die Krabben / Krebse ziehen sich ja in Hindernisse zur Häutung zurück und jeder weiß, wer da jetzt der Chef ist!


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Für Grundnahe Raubfische ist die Grundel die beste Beute die es je gab! Die Grundel besitzt fast keinerlei Fluchtgedanken.... im Gegenteil. Bei Gefahr verlässt Sie dich auf ihre "Tarnung" und verharrt still am Grund!


Zander und co. picken die Gesellen dann einfach auf..... den Zandern hatte das ganz gut getan. Waren richtig fette kerle die letzten Jahre dabei....


Inzwischen sehe ich aber, dass der Peak der Grundel rum ist und sich der Bestand einpendelt.....


----------



## Sneep (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo,

dass der Bestandshöhepunkt erreicht ist, sehe ich noch nicht.
Die Zunahme hat sich aber sicher verlangsamt.
Diese Entwicklung ist typisch für neue Arten.

Zunächst eine Bestandsexplosion, da die neue Art im Gewässer noch keine Feinde  hat und genügend Nahrung findet.

Nach einiger Zeit haben die Räuber sich umgestellt und aufgrund der vielen Einwanderer wird die Nahrung für diese knapp. Die Bestände gehen fast gegen Null

Dann, in einer dritten Phase, pendelt sich ein Gleichgewicht zwischen den Arten ein.

Noch eine andere Entwicklung läuft zur Zeit ab, der Kampf der Grundelarten untereinander.


Wobei sich die Schwarzmaul sehr wahrscheinlich durchsetzen wird.
Die ersten Grundeln waren die Marmorgrundeln.
Mit Auftauchen von Kessler- uund Schwarzmaulgrundel waren die in weiten Strecken nicht mehr zu finden.
Zur Zeit verdrängt die Schwarzmaul die Kessler.
Eine Sonderrolle nimmt die Flussgrundel ein. Dadurch, dass sie Sandböden bewohnt, geht sie den anderen Arten aus dem Weg.

sneep


----------



## sonstwer (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Na, da zeichnet sich doch schon ab, daß ich mit meinem Posting (Nr. 107) und der Meinung von Biologie und Ökologie die richtige Aussage getroffen habe.

Das schöne daran ist, daß mit zunehmender Integration der Schwarzmundgrundel in unsere Ökotope diese auch immer mehr die Chance bekommt abzuwachsen.

Das heißt, die Grundeln werden weniger, aber sie werden auch größer! 

LG,
frank


----------



## kati48268 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Die Gefahr für Weissfischbestände besteht ja nicht nur darin, dass die Grundels deren Laich fressen, sondern ihnen auch die Nahrungsgrundlage entziehen, die sich in Flüssen & Kanälen gerade in den Steinpackungen befindet.
 Man darf gespannt sein, wie sich auf Dauer das Artenspektrum zusammensetzt.


----------



## sonstwer (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hi!

Stimmt.
Allerdings kann man getrost davon ausgehen, daß sich Nahrungsangebot und Fischbestand letztlich immer in einem relativen Gleichgewicht befinden (mit Schwankungen, natürlich).

Reicht die Nahrung für die Fische am Beginn der Nahrungskette nicht aus, werden sie ihre Zahl verringern.
Je mehr die Grundeln dabei im Vorteil sind, desto mehr werden sie in den Fokus der Räuber geraten, die dann deren Zahl wieder Verringern.

In einem Ökosystem läuft alles immer darauf hinaus, daß sich ein Gleichgewicht einstellt.
Es sei denn, der Mensch greift massiv "regulierend" ein.
Doch auch damit vermag er nur die Bildung besagten Gleichgewichts zu stören.

Zumindest in solch unüberschaubaren und unkontrollierbaren Ökosystemen, wie es unsere Fließgewässer darstellen.

Einzige Ausnahme stellt da die Einleitung von Giftstoffen dar, die *alles* platt machen.
Wie gerade wieder in einem Abschnitt der Aa geschehen.
LV Westfalen/Lippe, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Siehe dazu die heutigen "Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse".

LG,
frank


----------



## Trollwut (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Zwischenstand: Ich bin ein überheblicher Loser 
Entweder sitz ich an der falschen Stelle, kann garnichts oder die Grundeln sin ausgestorben. Bis jetzt 2 Grundeln und 2 barben


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Barben zählen hier nicht - lästiger Beifang ;-))


----------



## 42er barsch (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

genau, beifänge zählen nicht.  LOL

hatte ich eig. meine von vorgestern und gestern erwähnt ?

es waren unzählige sonnenbarsche, ein paar normale barsche, ein krebs und der hier.







zwar von aussen gehakt und nur 30cm aber
an der 4m speedstippe und 18er mono schon schön.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

So muss das ;-)


----------



## ayron (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Also ich muss sagen ihr habt es alle nicht drauf......


Ich habe ( traurigerweise) so gut wie nie Beifang!

Darf ich mich jetzt Specimanhunter nennen ??? Oo


Bei mir wird es heute mit Grundellieren nichts..... Mal wieder beim Kettenhöker KEINE lebendköder Vorrätig.....
Man fragt sich, wie die alle anderen verdrängen konnten -.-

@trollwut du bist wahrscheinlich zu weit in der Strömung


----------



## 42er barsch (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



ayron schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es heute mit Grundellieren nichts..... Mal wieder beim Kettenhöker KEINE lebendköder Vorrätig.....




das ist das geringste problem.

ich weiß seit gestern das ein peppermintkaugummi ausreicht LOL


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@ayron
Du hättest beim letzten Ausflug doch die Würmer vom Weg klauben sollen.

Beifänge fallen hier gnadenlos raus....das ist hier kein Ponyhof sondern DER Zielfischjagdtrööt vor dem Herrn.

Und die Sache mit dem Kaugummi wird dieses eine Mal noch toleriert.
Fair play bitte


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Schade das ich nicht mitreden kann, hier bei uns gibts die nicht und es wird wohl auch noch ne ganze Weile dauern...
falls sie überhaupt kommen...
|kopfkrat hmmm, sollte ich mich jetzt darüber freuen oder ärgern?
|supergri  Nöö, doch lieber freuen...


----------



## kati48268 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Thomas, hast du früher gedealt?
Das Grundelfieber geht ja bis in die kleinsten Regional-Threads. Überall wo ich so reinschau geht's um die Fluss-Gnome.
AB auf Grundel-Trip |uhoh:


----------



## 42er barsch (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

... aber clever eine riesenhorde auf die kleinen plagegeister losgejagt.#6#6:vik:


----------



## ayron (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



42er barsch schrieb:


> das ist das geringste problem.
> 
> ich weiß seit gestern das ein peppermintkaugummi ausreicht LOL



Bei uns sind sie nicht immer so gallig.Grade bei Gummi doch recht wählerisch. Ich bezweifle nicht,dass sie nicht würden, aber ich will den besten Köder und die beste Hakqoute 

Wenn schon, dann....

P.S Im Rhein hab ich schon eine auf einen Schokokrümel, der mir von meinem Cookie abgefallen war, gefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



ayron schrieb:


> . Ich bezweifle nicht,dass sie nicht würden, aber ich will den besten Köder und die beste Hakqoute
> 
> .


Genau - und das selektiv auf Ü 15 cm!!


----------



## Bassey (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Bei all deinen kulinarischen Orgsamen, welche deine Zunge dir gerade suggeriert bitte ich dich, bedenke, dass du evtl. auch mal den Schwermetallgehalt untersuchen lässt. Die Viehcher leben nur am Grund, wie auch der Aal, welcher ja auch gewisse Belastungen aufweist und nur in gemäßigten Mengen verzehrt werden sollte.


----------



## ayron (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich habe mich zwar nicht damit beschäftigt, aber dagegen würde erstmal die Kurze Generationszeit sprechen ( wenige Jahre) und der geringere Fettgehalt des Fleisches.


Allgemein kann ich deinen Einwand verstehen, aber was kann man heute noch in unbegrenzter Menge bedenkenlos essen?


----------



## cl72 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



ayron schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zwar nicht damit beschäftigt, aber dagegen würde erstmal die Kurze Generationszeit sprechen ( wenige Jahre) und der geringere Fettgehalt des Fleisches.
> 
> 
> Allgemein kann ich deinen Einwand verstehen, aber was kann man heute noch in unbegrenzter Menge bedenkenlos essen?





ayron schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zwar nicht damit beschäftigt, aber  dagegen würde erstmal die Kurze Generationszeit sprechen ( wenige Jahre)  und der geringere Fettgehalt des Fleisches.
> 
> 
> Allgemein kann ich deinen Einwand verstehen, aber was kann man heute noch in unbegrenzter Menge bedenkenlos essen?



Das ist genau der Punkt. Im Gegensatz zum Aal ist die Grundel bei weitem  nicht so fetthaltig wie ein Aal. Aber auch beim Aal ist Panik wg.  Dioxinbelastung und PCB nicht angebracht (gibt da sehr gute Artikel im  Netz) , es sei denn es kommt 1-2 mal/Woche ein Aal auf den Tisch. 
Das Problem an der Grundel ist eher ihr unappetitliches Aussehen, kostet  etwas Überwindung sie das erste mal als Speisefisch zu akzeptieren aber  wer erstmal auf den Geschmack gekommen ist :m ...


Ich habe übrigens mit einem Grundel-Fetzen (meistens das Schwanzstück) ganz gut "größere" Grundeln fangen können (außerhalb der Zander-Schonzeiten ...).


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



cl72 schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens mit einem Grundel-Fetzen (meistens das Schwanzstück) ganz gut "größere" Grundeln fangen können .


Mein Plan...
:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



ayron schrieb:


> Allgemein kann ich deinen Einwand verstehen, aber was kann man heute noch in unbegrenzter Menge bedenkenlos essen?



Deswegen wird ja auch versucht,das mit geistigen und belebenden Getränken ala Hopfenkaltschale zu kompensieren


----------



## Ruhrpottangler33 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich habe gestern am Kanal eine 14cm Grundel erwischt und die mal als Geschmackstest mitgenommen und mir eben in die Pfanne gehauen. War wirklich sehr lecker, werde wohl öfter mal welche mitnehmen!

@ sonstwer : am Rhein geht es mir genauso, sobald es dunkel ist beißt kaum noch ne Grundel, die ziehen sich dann in die Steine zurück, dann beissen nämlich die größeren Räuber


----------



## mcl (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@Thomas9904
Wennst mal paar größere Grundeln willst kommst mal nach Nürnberg. War heut mit sada, ihrem mann und ner freundin am kanal und sada hat ne gut 30cm Grundel gefangen. 
Leider gibts von der kein Bild. Aber als ich dann mit da war haben wir weiter auf Grundeln geangelt und sie ham wie immer auf alles gebissen. 
Werd se morgen mal wieder schwimmen lassen. In heißem Fett!  
Hier noch paar Bilder von daheim. Schlecht warn die auch ned aber leider ned die Monstergrundel mit dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

30 cm???????
Das wär aber echt rekordverdächtig.

Gibt's bei euch Tageskarten?


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Tageskarten wohl erst wieder im nächsten Jahr an diesem Tag


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

pffffffffffffffffffffffffff
;-)))))))))))


----------



## Jose (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*








(thomas, thomas...)


----------



## mcl (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Find hier leider nur Tageskarten von Hilpoltstein bis Berching. Vllt gibts noch über nen Verein ne Möglichkeit da ne Gastkarte zu bekommen. Kann aber nix versprechen. An der fränkischen Seen Platte gibt aber mittlerweile auch scho Grundeln on mass! Für die gibts auch jeden Fall Tageskarten!


----------



## LeeSin (2. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

ich hab gestern eine Riesen Grundel gefangen, nochnie so eine große gesehen obwohl die hier an der Donau massenhaft anzutreffen sind  die war schwarz was ich auch noch nicht gesehen hab.

aber was ich eigentlich mittweilen wollte: grundel-angeln kann auch ein wenig Spass machen:
- man nehme Dropshot Vorfach + Dendrobena und zieht die durch die Steinpackungen und man hat viel Bisse, kann die Technick üben und wenn man die wirklich essen will, fängt man innerhalb eines Tages genug um einen Monat sich von Grundeln ernähren zu können xD


----------



## Bassey (2. April 2014)

Pechschwarz sind die Männchen im Laichkleid...

30cm grundel? Eher nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Sodele, nun mal Kurzbericht von mir.
Nachdem anfüttern und Maden Bisse im Sekundentakt, aber nur kleinere Grundeln brachte, hab ich zwei Kurzversuche gemacht mit der Pickerrute.

Einmal mit Wurst als Köder (eingedenk: die wollen Fleisch), einmal ein Teig aus Paniermehl mit Sojasoße und Honig (war immer gut auf Rotaugen).

Fazit:
Ohne Anfüttern (gleicher Platz wie beim Angeln mit anfüttern/Maden) schwer. Deutlich, wirklich deutlich weniger Bisse, nur alle paar Minuten zuppelte es mal. 

Weder auf Wurst noch auf Teig blieb am 14er Haken auch nur eine Grundel hängen.

Entweder bin ich zu doof, oder die Viecher sind bei uns schlauer als bei euch, die ihr immer sagt:
 "kannste ranhängen was Du willst, beissen auf alles, auch auf größte Haken.."

Die Schwabengrundeln wollens wissen - können sie haben.

Näxter Versuch in Vorbereitung.


----------



## TwoBeerz (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Jetzt habt ihr mich auch soweit - ich mach morgen auch mal eine schöne Grundeltour. :q

Vielleicht kann ich dann mal ein paar schöne Moselgrundeln präsentieren.


----------



## 42er barsch (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

hi thomas.

bei meinem letzten gezielten grundel-akt war die fehlbissrate recht hoch.

ich denke das die wassertemperaturen evtl. noch ein klein wenig niedrig sind.

bei uns pendeln sie sich im mom. so um 12° ein.

eindeutige, aggressive bisse hatten wir nur dort wo die sonne direkt , für länger, aufs wasser scheint oder im absoluten flachwasser.

gruß


----------



## Cocu (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weder auf Wurst noch auf Teig blieb am 14er Haken auch nur eine Grundel hängen.
> 
> Entweder bin ich zu doof, oder die Viecher sind bei uns schlauer als bei euch, die ihr immer sagt:
> "kannste ranhängen was Du willst, beissen auf alles, auch auf größte Haken.."



Ähnliche Erfahrungen habe ich letztes Jahr auch gemacht, diverse Bisse auf Wurm anner Pose, aber kaum etwas, was ich verwandeln konnte.

Gespannt verfolge ich Deine Versuche weiter, aber selbst bleibe ich wohl erstmal weiter bei Dorsch, Plattfisch und Meerforelle, und erspare mir damit die Süßwasserkarte.


----------



## ayron (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Was ist da los?  Oo

Wir hatten gestern schon wieder die ersten, die sich bis zur Oberfläche in den Gummies festbeißen ^^

Gib uns dochmal deinen Gewässerabschnitt, dann geben wir dir Spottipps


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ist Ausgang Salzhafen in Heilbronn gewesen..


----------



## ayron (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist Ausgang Salzhafen in Heilbronn gewesen..



Puh - das ist anders, als alles was ich gewohnt bin / kenne .

Kommst du an die Spundwandbereich im Hafen? Da könnest du vertikal oder geworfen zupfen.
Ansonsten muss ich passen mit so einem Reviet habe ich keine Erfahrungen :/


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Dort wo ich angel ist Spundwand - und es hat ja beim ersten mal prima geklappt mit anfüttern und Maden - nur die anderen , "gepriesenen" Methoden funzen halt net...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Thomas..14er Haken?Vielleicht liegt da der HakenFällt der auch noch kleiner aus?

Ich hatte das mal beim Köfi stippen.16er Haken...zig Grundelrupfer aber kaum eine kleben geblieben..die zähe Maulpartie scheint da evtl.etwas Fehlbissfördernd zu sein?

Probeweise bis auf 8 runter und da hingen sie plötzlich sauber..und du kannst eine echte Mahlzeit für die Gremlins servieren..so 3 Maden ist ja was fürn hohlen Bürstenzahn einer Grundel.

Und selbst einen 2er Jig oder Finessehaken in 2-4 knallen die sich hier weg wie nichts...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Habe ich probiert (größere Haken), da blieben dann selbst Bisse aus..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Würde auch die Pickermontagen so alle 2-3 Min.mal um eine Kurbelumdrehung ranlupfen..was Kremkus seinerzeit auf beissträge Brassen ausheckte,kann ja bei Grundeln auch nicht so verkehrt sein.

Ist ja eh die Testphase..abräumen kannste mit als fängig getesteten ja immer noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hab ich gemacht, nur dann kamen überhaupt Bisse.
2 - 3 Minuten war aber viel zu lang - das war mehr ultralangsames "spinnen", wenns funktionieren sollte..

Ohne Bewegung null, niente  - gor nix..


----------



## Kaschi (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Gugu 
Will auch mal:q
kann mir wer sagen wo das in Hamburg und umgebung geht ?
Gruß Kaschi


----------



## Sneep (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo,

Grundeln gelten scheinbar nicht zu Unrecht als fast unfangbar.

Äusserst scheue, ausgebuffte kleine Kerle.

Da braucht es tagelange theoretische Vorbereitung, sonst hat man gegen diese kleinen Teufel überhaupt keine Chance.:q:q

Mach dir nichts draus, es ist noch kein Grundelangler vom Himmel gefallen.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, es ist noch kein Grundelangler vom Himmel gefallen.
> 
> SneeP


Das gefällt Dir, gelle?
:q:q


----------



## bacalo (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Konnte gestern Nachmittag während dem Feeder erleben, dass die besseren Grundeln (um die 12 cm) auf die mit Maggi bestäubten Custer u. Maden bissen. Nur am Rande, der Main hat mittlerweile eine Wassertemperatur von 12°.


----------



## fireforget (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo Thomas

Dein Fehler ist doch offensichtlich. Du angelst gezielt auf Grundeln.

Angel lieber auf Brassen, Barsch o.ä. und du wirst dich vor Grundeln nicht mehr retten können 


Grüßle

Tobias


----------



## hanzz (5. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Moin moin.
Gestern ging's auf Barbe an den Rhein.
Ihr könnt Euch sicher denken, wer sich die Maden am 4er Haken geschnappt hat.





Meine Freundin ist vom Grundelfieber gepackt und hat sich dann auch ums ausnehmen gekümmert.

Einige Grundeln hatten folgendes in sich, manche nicht.

Weiss jemand, was das ist ?


----------



## siloaffe (5. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Dürften Samenstränge sein, oder... 

Man siehts  nicht so gut auf dem Bild


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



fireforget schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> 
> Dein Fehler ist doch offensichtlich. Du angelst gezielt auf Grundeln.
> 
> ...


Befürchte, Du könntest recht haben..


----------



## hanzz (5. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Dürften Samenstränge sein, oder...
> 
> Man siehts  nicht so gut auf dem Bild



Gedacht hatten wir uns das auch.
Hatte nur handycam. Versuch bei Gelegenheit mal n besseres Bild zu machen.


----------



## TwoBeerz (6. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hab mich dann gestern mal vier Stunden an die Mosel gesetzt und nur auf Grundeln geangelt.

14er Haken, zwei - drei Pinkies drauf und das wars.

Wie man sieht, waren leider nicht allzu viele Große dabei. Langweilig wurds aber trotzdem in den vier Stunden nicht. :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Jetzt noch bitte sauber filetieren


----------



## Kaschi (6. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Kennt keiner ein Grundel "verseuchtes" Gewässer in der nähe von Hamburg ?


----------



## 42er barsch (6. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

hi.

heute eine ausgedehnte spinnfischtour gemacht.

zwischendurch immer mal wieder versucht grössere grundeln gezielt mit kleinen gummis zu befischen.

keine chance gehabt, die kleinen sind immer zuerst am köder und schleifen den sonstwohin oder reißen den schwanz ab.

geflavorte köder sind ganz der renner, ein riesen tumult um das ding, eine unterwasserstaubwolke nach der anderen aber die großgrundel hält sich dezent zurrück.

die mission gezielt auf große grundeln ist gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



42er barsch schrieb:


> die mission gezielt auf große grundeln ist gar nicht so einfach.



Bin ich ja froh, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, dem das so geht
 ;-)))


----------



## siloaffe (7. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Die größe der Grundeln ist zumindest bei uns am Rhein stark vom angelplatz abhangig.
Aber die großen 15-20cm hab ich bis heute alle an ähnlichen spots gefangen. 
Ne steile steinpackung, direkt am Strom, 3-4 Meter Wassertiefe und kiesiger Grund. 

An solchen stellen hab ich selten eine unter 13-14cm.
Allerdings haste mit der stippe da eher schlechte karten da die großen direkt am Fuß der steinpackung beissen. 

Bzw. Dort die bissfrequenz im Verhältnis zur Größe am besten ist....


----------



## ayron (11. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Heute mal die Tüte vollgemacht 

War aber kein guter Tag, da ich nicht so weit fahren wollte.... hab nur ein "Nest" gefunden.
Den Rest musste ich mir "mühselig" an der Spundwand zusammensuchen 
Dadurch gab es viele kleinere Exemplare....


Naja essen wollte ich sie ja eh nicht, da ich dieses Jahr ganz andere Pläne habe.


----------



## Ruhrpottangler33 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@ayron: willst du die als KöFis verwenden? Oder was hast du mit denen vor?


----------



## ayron (11. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Also ich hab den Fang aufgeteilt in:

-Köfis    (die kleinen unter 10cm)

-Fetzen ( 2-4 cm lang 50mm breit)

-Hälften ( also gespalten)

-Stücke zum Anfütttern ( aktuell ca. 3/4 eines Gefrierbeutels)

Damit werde ich dann etwas auf Aal und später Zander experimentieren.


----------



## ayron (11. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Achja.... mir ist natürlich auch das ein oder andere Mitagessen von den kleinen entgegengekommen....
Die sind echt hammerhart und ziehen sich ernsthaft Dreikantmuscheln rein!!!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (11. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



ayron schrieb:


> Achja.... mir ist natürlich auch das ein oder andere Mitagessen von den kleinen entgegengekommen....
> Die sind echt hammerhart und ziehen sich ernsthaft Dreikantmuscheln rein!!!


Das habe ich letztens auch ziemlich überrascht festgestellt. 
Gruss ROY


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



ayron schrieb:


> Die sind echt hammerhart und ziehen sich ernsthaft Dreikantmuscheln rein!!!



Somit wäre ja auch die passende Musikuntermalung für eine zünftige Grundeljagd gefunden

Peter Tschaikowskys Nussknacker


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Passt ja aber zu der Geschichte, dass die auch auf verletzte Krebse und so losgehen (hat doch mal einer geschrieben), die haben ja auch etwas "härtere Schalen"...

Komme grade leider nicht zum Grundeljagen.
;-((


----------



## Trollwut (11. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Somit wäre ja auch die passende Musikuntermalung für eine zünftige Grundeljagd gefunden
> 
> Peter Tschaikowskys Nussknacker



Wohl eher von Amon Amarth der Track: Destroyer of the Universe :vik:


----------



## hanzz (11. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



ayron schrieb:


> Achja.... mir ist natürlich auch das ein oder andere Mitagessen von den kleinen entgegengekommen....
> Die sind echt hammerhart und ziehen sich ernsthaft Dreikantmuscheln rein!!!



Letzte Woche am Rhein ja auch gegrundelt. Die haben beim abhaken Muscheln ausgeschixxen.


----------



## ayron (12. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



hanzz schrieb:


> Letzte Woche am Rhein ja auch gegrundelt. Die haben beim abhaken Muscheln ausgeschixxen.



Gut die runden, aber die eckigen aus dem Kanal? Ich hab schon etliche male mein Vorafach an denen gekappt....
Die könnte nur ein Fakir schlucken


----------



## phirania (12. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Passt ja aber zu der Geschichte, dass die auch auf verletzte Krebse und so losgehen (hat doch mal einer geschrieben), die haben ja auch etwas "härtere Schalen"...
> 
> Komme grade leider nicht zum Grundeljagen.
> ;-((



Ja wenn die Krebse sich gehäutet haben ( Butterkrebse )...
Auf Wollhandkrabben gehen die Grundeln auch los wenn die sich gehäutet haben  .


----------



## 42er barsch (12. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

ich war gestern mal nen gepflegten aalansitz abhalten.

schön mit pizza vom lieferservice und hopfenkaltschale.

mit aalen war das so ne sache aber unsere freunde, die grundeln, waren zahlreich vorhanden.

wenn man die großen nicht gezielt befischt dann beißen sie.









sind sie nicht hübsch ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Goil!
Genau solche!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Passt auch zum Thema hier:
http://www.wa.de/lokales/bergkamen/vielfrass-wasser-angeln-bergkamen-fisch-3477380.html


----------



## 42er barsch (12. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

da fängt es allem anschein nach erst an.

mir gefällt der letzte satz am besten.


----------



## Opferkind (12. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

also am kanal (nrw) hatten wir gestern nur grundeln der größe 10-14cm. und zwar ausschliesslich....

haben gefeedert


----------



## mcl (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@Thomas9904
Hab etz mal weng rumgehört aber für die Stelle wo wir die dicken Grundeln gefangen haben gibts leider keine Tageskarten. 
Auch übern Schwabacher Verein kann ich dich ned mitnehmen. Nur zu jedem anderen Gewässer des in Vereinsbesitz is.
Vllt ham Mitglieder ausm Raum Nürnberg da eher ne Chance jemanden mit zu nehmen.
Ansonsten musst es halt mal an der fränkischen Seenplatte versuchen. Da gibts für jeden ne Tageskarte. Speziell Rothsee geht sicher was.
Lässt sich ja mit nem schönen urlaub verbinden.


----------



## siloaffe (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

So Männers, wir waren heute mit ein paar Kumpels grundeln zubbeln. 

Ein paar mit Stippe, Volki, ich und später auch der Thorsten haben ne Grundmontage gezupft. 

Das Ergebniss: 

Die Jungs mit der Stippe haben deutlich weniger und kleinere Grundeln gefangen als wir "Zubbeler"!!!

Bei den Stippern war selten mal ne Grundel über 10cm bei uns selten eine unter 10cm. 
Die Köder waren Madenbündel an 6er-8er Haken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Auch auf Grund mit Maden?


----------



## Aurikus (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch auf Grund mit Maden?



Jep, auf Grund mit einem Madenbündel.

Ich war übrigens einer der Stipper!


----------



## siloaffe (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch auf Grund mit Maden?




Jup aber gezupft! 

Die abgelegte Montage brachte deutlich weniger Bisse als die bewegte. 

Beim zupfen gabs bei 10 Würfen 8 Fische#6



Thorsten und ich beim zupfen....








Jörg und Alex beim zubbeln....






Die Stipper haben schon aufgegeben.....


----------



## Aurikus (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Nix aufgegeben!!
Lediglich pausiert...... :-D


----------



## Hawk321 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Grundeln:

Fangen-töten-entsorgen. 

Diese eingeschleppte Terroristenfische fressen den Laich anderer und die Räuber kommen nicht hinterher, da selbst der Zander seine Brut nicht schützen kann, eine Grundel lock den Zander weg, die anderen fallen wie beim GangBang über den Laich. Die Amerikaner haben das deutlich bewiesen und meinen auch nur "VERNICHTEN".


@SiloAffe
Wo ist das? Sieht echt gemütlich aus

@Topic

Dicke Grundeln fangen ist kein Problem. Je größer der Köder so größer die Grundel.

Nur wer will die teuren Tauwürmer an diese Brut verlieren??? 25cm Grundeln hab ich schon oft gefangen. Meine 6oz Feederspitze macht dann immer ein Theater.....wichtig ist bei denen, nutzt doppelt oder dreifach Wirbel wie beim Forellenangeln, sonst habt ihr schnell Drall im Vorfach!!!!


----------



## siloaffe (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Hawk321 schrieb:


> Grundeln:
> 
> Fangen-töten-entsorgen.
> 
> ...



Tu uns doch mal nen Gefallen und nenn uns ne Quelle für deine Aussage, n Link wäre super#h


----------



## Surf (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Als letztens mal wieder nix ging, hab eine Rute abgebaut, und nur so mit nem  Vorfach Grundeln geärgert und konnte wirklich fette pechschwarz Viecher  50cm vor meinen Füßen fangen, richtig Kinderangeln- hat Spaß gemacht

Ohne noch ne Diskussion  anzustoßen: wir mussten echt lachen als uns klar wurde das wir selbst für diesen Scheixx einen Fischereischein brauchen!! #q


----------



## Desperados (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hier in Luxemburg sind ja jeden Sonntag Wettfischen. Der Grossteil der Angler hat sich mittlerweile auf Grundeln umgestellt. Da bei Wettfischen ja das Gewicht wichtig ist, geht es hier drum möglichst schnell viele Grundeln zu fangen. Um dieses Ziel zu erreichen wird mit einer 4-6m Stipprute gefischt. Wärend normalerweise mit 0,10er Hauptschnur und 0,08 Vorfach mit 20er Haken gefischt wird, kommen zum Grundeln fischen 14er bis 16er Schnüre drauf mit 0,12er meist 0,14er Vorfach und langschenkligen (sehr lankschenkligen) 16er bis 12 Haken. Unabhängig von der Strömung kommen Posen mit mindestens 8gr und Stahlkiel zur Verwendung. Der Stahlkiehl wird auf 6-10cm gekÜrzt um ein schnelles aufstellen der Pose zu garantieren. Die bebleieung ist eine Punktbebleiung direkt am Ende der Hauptschnur. Das Vorfach ist zwischen 5 und 15cm lang und das Vorfach liegt 1-5 cm auf Grund. Die Montage wird immer wieder leicht angezupft, damit der Köder immer wieder in Bewegung kommt. AngegÖdert werden im Normalfall 2-3 Maden wo nach jedem Fisch auch immer nur die Ausgelutschteste  ausgewechselt wird. Angefüttert wird mit normalem Futter mit Erde und zermatschten Würmern und Maden drin. In 4 Stunden fischen werden so Wettkämpfe mit 5-6kg Grundeln gewonnen.


----------



## phirania (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Gehe mal davon aus,die Grundeln bekommen wir nie mehr aus unseren Gewässern  rauß genau so wie das mit dem Kamberkrebsen ist.     
Warum alles vernichten,was zuwandert...
Die Natur kommt damit auf Dauer klar.
Nur wir Menschen nicht.
Sicher ich entnehme auch Grundel als Köderfische,evtl auch mal zum Verzehr.
Evtl.schone ich damit sogar unsere Heimischen Fischarten.
Aber immer zu lesen,vernichtet die Drundeln ist mir langsam zu wider....Sorry.


----------



## hanzz (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



phirania schrieb:


> Gehe mal davon aus,die Grundeln bekommen wir nie mehr aus unseren Gewässern  rauß genau so wie das mit dem Kamberkrebsen ist.
> Warum alles vernichten,was zuwandert...
> Die Natur kommt damit auf Dauer klar.
> Nur wir Menschen nicht.
> ...



Absolute Zustimmung !


----------



## Hawk321 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Tu uns doch mal nen Gefallen und nenn uns ne Quelle für deine Aussage, n Link wäre super#h



Klar, hier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M740wdW9EG0

Ist US Englisch, also kein Problem zu verstehen.


Bezüglich der Ködergröße und große Grundeln, genau das ist meine Erfahrung. Große Grundeln und kleine Köder ist deutlich seltener bei mir.





> Ahja,....
> 
> Dann erklär mir mal bitte wie es zu den Massen an Brut und stark steigendem Weißfischbestand am Rhein kommt?



Ähh wo??? Hier am Rhein (Niederrhein) ist es anders. Vor 20 Jahren konnte man noch X Brassen mit 'ner Bambus Stippe fangen, heute hat sich das deutlich verändert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Und hier was Deutsches......


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Passt auch zum Thema hier:
> http://www.wa.de/lokales/bergkamen/vielfrass-wasser-angeln-bergkamen-fisch-3477380.html


----------



## Hawk321 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Der obige Youtube Bericht ist deutlich investigativer als der Copy&Paste Journalismus aus Deutschland. 

Die Thematik der Grundeln ist sehr ernst zu nehmen und ich empfinde es als eine Schande, das weder die Angelmagazine, noch sonstige Medien deutliche Videoaufnahmen auf den Massenplatformen veröffentlichen.

Ich fange häufig Grundeln, welche an völlig anderen Körperstellen gehakt wurden als im Maul. Was für mich u.a. beweisst, wie aggressiv diese Art ist und wie groß die Schwärme sein müssen.

Im Rhein(NRW) ist mittlerweile kein Mindestmaß mehr für den Wels angegeben...ob das so richtig ist? Gerade der Wels könnte mal eben wie ein Staubsauger die Grundeln verschlingen.

Um die Population zu bekämpfen, wäre ich persöhnlich dafür, das mal 2 Jahre nur Catch und Release betrieben werden darf mit intensiven Kontrollen.

So das es deutlich mehr Raubfische gibt. Anschliessend evaluieren wie sich die Grundelpopulation entwickelt hat.


----------



## siloaffe (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Hawk321 schrieb:


> Ähh wo??? Hier am Rhein (Niederrhein) ist es anders. Vor 20 Jahren konnte man noch X Brassen mit 'ner Bambus Stippe fangen, heute hat sich das deutlich verändert.





Vor 20 Jahren |bigeyes  

Damals war der Rhein auch noch ne braune, Blubbernde Biomasse. 
Kläranlagen gabs erst ganz wenige, es wurden Getreide etc. auf und von Schiffen verladen und die Überreste ins Wasser gespült usw...... Zu der Zeit haste ne Scheibe Brot ins Wasser geschmissen und das Wasser war vor Weißfisch am Kochen. Das war gerade die Anfangszeit wo das Wasser langsam sauberer wurde und als Fisch aus dem Rhein als bedingt Verzehrtauglich galt. 
(Laut empfehlung max 1x im Monat)

Les dich doch einfach mal 5-6 Jahre hier im Board zurück. 
Kaum Brut keine Weißfischfänge und auch noch keine Grundeln

Geh jetzt, Heute mal an den Rhein und guck ins Wasser, z.Z. sind Massen an Brut unterwegs. 
Muss wohl Besatz sein da der Laisch ja von den Grundeln gefressen wurde 

Hier was vom NOK, dürfte den meisten schon bekannt sein...
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/125-neuigkeiten-2012/1001-zander-im-nok


----------



## Hawk321 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



> Zu der Zeit haste ne Scheibe Brot ins Wasser geschmissen und das Wasser war vor Weißfisch am Kochen.



Genau so war es.

Hehe..ich werde alt....

Nur hier an meinen Stellen (soviele gibt's ja nun auch nicht), läuft es bescheiden. 
Es läuft stets gleich ab, egal welcher Köder....Grundel beisst.


----------



## Andal (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Und was sollte deiner Meinung nach passieren, um der Grundeln Herr zu werden? Soll man ab dem Rheinfall in Schaffhausen den kompletten Rhein, inklusive aller Nebengewässer und Zuflüsse begiften?

Diese Species ist jetzt mal drin und die Bestände werden sich schon von alleine ausbalancieren. Und wenn nicht, dann können wir es auch nicht ändern.


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



phirania schrieb:


> ...
> Aber immer zu lesen,vernichtet die Grundeln ist mir lansam zu wider....Sorry.


Völlig richtig.

Und das nicht nur weil es idiotisch & naiv ist anzunehmen, dass Entnahme durch Angler irgendetwas an solchen Beständen ausrichtet.

Töten völlig ok, wenn es eine sinnvolle Verwertung gibt.
Aber was man manchmal am Wasser sieht, ist nicht nur dumm, sondern auch unmenschlich & ekelhaft.


----------



## siloaffe (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Hawk321 schrieb:


> Ich fange häufig Grundeln, welche an völlig anderen Körperstellen gehakt wurden als im Maul. Was für mich u.a. beweisst, wie aggressiv diese Art ist und wie groß die Schwärme sein müssen.
> 
> Alle Steinpackungen sind voll von Grundeln, und extrem Aggro sind sie auch!
> 
> ...



1 2 3 4 5
(5 Zeichen Gegelung)


----------



## siloaffe (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Völlig richtig.
> 
> Und das nicht nur weil es idiotisch & naiv ist anzunehmen, dass Entnahme durch Angler irgendetwas an solchen Beständen ausrichtet.
> 
> ...




Ganz meine Meinung! 



P.s. Wir haben die Grundeln gestern alle wieder Schwimmen lassen! 

Überm Feuer in heißem Öl


----------



## phirania (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Andal schrieb:


> Und was sollte deiner Meinung nach passieren, um der Grundeln Herr zu werden? Soll man ab dem Rheinfall in Schaffhausen den kompletten Rhein, inklusive aller Nebengewässer und Zuflüsse begiften?
> 
> Diese Species ist jetzt mal drin und die Bestände werden sich schon von alleine ausbalancieren. Und wenn nicht, dann können wir es auch nicht ändern.



So ist es,die Natur stellt sich drauf ein,der Mensch nie...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Hawk321 schrieb:


> Um die Population zu bekämpfen, wäre ich persöhnlich dafür, das mal 2 Jahre nur Catch und Release betrieben werden darf mit intensiven Kontrollen.



Und am besten sofort Notstandsgesetze schaffen,damit Entnehmer gleich als Saboteure an diesem Kreuzzug eingelocht werden können


----------



## 42er barsch (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Andal schrieb:


> Und was sollte deiner Meinung nach passieren, um der Grundeln Herr zu werden? Soll man ab dem Rheinfall in Schaffhausen den kompletten Rhein, inklusive aller Nebengewässer und Zuflüsse begiften?
> 
> Diese Species ist jetzt mal drin und die Bestände werden sich schon von alleine ausbalancieren. Und wenn nicht, dann können wir es auch nicht ändern.





|good:

nur so gehts!!

sie sind da und gehen nicht von alleine, punkt und aus.

 daß das feedern oder stippen wie in vergangener zeit ( 10m vom ufer) nicht mehr möglich ist dürfte jedem mittlerweile klar sein.

die brassen, barben und ...  sind dennoch, auch in guten stückzahlen, vorhanden.
eben nur nicht mehr an den "alten " plätzen.

beim feedern ist halt umdenken gefordert.


----------



## siloaffe (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Naja, bei den Meisten ist ein Umdenken eingetreten und diese sind erfolgreich am Wasser. 

Der Rest kann sich wegen mir weiter mit rummaulen beschäftigen. 
Wärenddessen gehe ich Fische fangen


----------



## silviomopp (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

:vik:..und die Dinger schmecken , ein toller Tag gestern


----------



## Sneep (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Es ist richtig, dass wir über die Grundeln denken können was wir wollen. Wir können sie als Bereicherung sehen oder als Untergang der heimischen Fischfauna.

Es braucht aber niemand zu denken, wir können den Grundelbestand mit anglerischen Mitteln auch nur minimal eindämmen.
Das würde vorraussetzen, dass die Entnahmemenge mindestens so gross ist, dass sie die Vermehrungsrate übersteigt.
Das ist selbst dann unmöglich, wenn keine Grundel mehr zurückgesetzt wird. 
Bleibt man aber mit der Entnahme unterhalb der Reproduktion der Art, erreicht man nur, dass man mit jeder entnommenen Grundel Lebensraum für eine Junggrundel schafft. Solange das so ist, ist es völlig egal ob ich den Fang verspeise oder zurücksetzen.

Auch Raubfischbesatz und Schonung bringt nicht wesentlich mehr.

Zander z.B. gibt es im Rhein im Moment exakt so viele, wie dort ihr Auskommen finden, sprich 100% der möglichen. 
Wenn ich Zander dazusetze, erreiche ich aber nicht 120% der möglichen.
Eigene Jungzander aus dem Gewässer kommen nicht zur Entfaltung und es bleibt so bei den 100% der Zander.

Wenn durch die Grundeln die Bedingungen für Zander besser werden, passt der Bestand sich automatisch an die neuen Gegebenheiten an und definiert die 100% neu.

Um den Grundelbestand im Niederrhein auch nur ansatzweise zu beeinflussen, produzieren die Fischzüchter vermutlich in ganz Europa nicht genug Besatzander.

Ob wir wollen oder nicht, wir sollten uns langsam an die neuen Grundelarten gewöhnen.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Eben - siehe Eingangsposting...


----------



## mcl (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Seh ich auch so Sneep.
Es geht auch nicht darum die bösen Grundeln auszurotten wie hier geschrieben wurde. Des werden wir eh nicht schaffen wie auch geschrieben wurde!
Es geht viel mehr darum sie nicht als die Plage anzusehn wie von einigen Behauptet. Das ist mir viel zu sehr schwarz weiß denken.
Sie vernichtet vllt auf der einen Seite laich, aber auf der anderen Seite bietet sie si´cher einigen Fischen ne gute Nahrungsgrundlage.

Ich denke hier trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen was die angler angeht. Streng nach Gesetz sollten wir doch über glücklich sein. A Fisch der gut schmeckt und in massen vorkommt, leicht zu fangen ist und dazu noch schnell zubereitet werden kann.
Aber natürlich will lieber jeder nen meter Zander fangen. Klar würd ich auch gern! Aber ich freu mich auch über 40 Grundeln die ich fritieren kann.

Es soll ja ned in nem Krieg gegen die Grundeln enden aber hey sie schmecken gut und müssen eh raus. Also mitnehmen und einfach mal probieren.


----------



## Sneep (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo,

da bin ich gründlich mißverstanden worden.

Ich habe versucht aufzuzeigen, dass wir im Moment gegen die Grundelinvasion nicht ankommen und Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen in der jetzigen Phase der Ausbreitung dieser Arten nutzlos sind, da man niemals so viele entnehmen kann wie Nachkommen produziert werden.

Ein Umstand den ich im übrigen sehr bedauere.

Ich halte das Einschleppen einer fremden Art grundsätzlich für eine ökologische Katastrophe. 

Die heimischen Arten sind nicht auf diese Konkurenz eingestellt. Es wird sich sicher ein Gleichgewicht einstellen. Das wird dann aber nicht mehr der gleiche Rhein sein.

Da kann ich dann auch nicht sagen, da ist die Koppe selber schuld, wenn sie sich nicht behaupten kann, schmeckt sowieso nicht so gut wie ne Grundel. 

Wenn sich eine Art in in ihrem Lebensraum nicht durchsetzen kann verschwindet sie, das ist Evolution "survival of the fittest" Das Überleben der am besten angepassten.

Dann darf aber der Mensch nicht eingreifen, in dem er Gewässer miteinander verbindet, die seit Jahrtausenden getrennt waren und anschließend sagt, die Natur macht das schon. 
Die Grundeln sind ja nicht die einzigen Neubürger. Weit über 90% der Arten im Rhein sind dort nicht heimisch.
Noch ist alles im Fluss, wie das Endergebnis aussieht weiß noch keiner.

Zusammengefasst: 
Die Grundelinvasion ist eine Katastrophe, an der aber nichts mehr zu ändern ist.

snEEp


----------



## Jose (13. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Sneep schrieb:


> ...und Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen in der jetzigen Phase der Ausbreitung dieser Arten nutzlos sind...


insgesamt hast du recht, in diesem punkt irrst du aber: erstens "bekämpfen" wir die zunehmend durch lustvolle gezielte befischung und zweitens trägt jedes tröpfchen was zru sache bei, erinnert sei an maos 100-fliegen kampagne.

es tutet sich also was- und in 100 jahren...

was gar nix bringt außer widerwillen ist die diffamierung eines lebewesens als "terroristenfisch", irgendwie ungezogen.


----------



## siloaffe (14. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst:
> Die Grundelinvasion ist eine Katastrophe, an der aber nichts mehr zu ändern ist.
> 
> snEEp




Bei einem Gesunden, ausgeglichenen Ökosystem hätte ich dir Recht gegeben. 
Doch das War der Rhein, auch vor der Grundel definitiv nicht.
Es gab massen an Planktonfressern wodurch es zuwenig Nahrung für die Fischbrut gab. 
Nun Frist die Grundel diese eingeschleppten Planktonfresser und es ist wieder mehr Plankton für die Brut da. 
Lass die grundel doch was Laisch fressen!
(Komisch das sich nie jemand über den Aal der auch mit Vorliebe Laisch frist beschwert hat, aber der ist ja ein beliebter Speisefisch!?!?!?!?)
Die Brut wäre vor der Grundel eh nicht durchgekommen da es kaum Nahrung gab. 

Ich sehe die Grundel als ne echte Chance für ein kaputtes Ökosystem und fühle mich in den steigenden Weißfisch und Raubfischfängen von denen man aus allen Richtungen hört bestätigt|wavey:



P.s.
Der einzige wirklich gelackmeierte ist der Aal. 
Die Grundel dient als Zwieschenwirt für den Schwimmblasenwurm und Überträgt diesen auf den Aal wodurch er eingeht. 
Das ist der einzige Nachteil den ich an der Grundel im Ökosystem Rhein finde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich sehe das entspannt:
Schützer, die am liebsten gestrige oder vor(vor)gestrige Zustände wiederherstellen wollen, Wissenschaftler, die ja nach Auftraggeber das ganze Problem von jeder Seite beleuchten und Warnungen vor Gefahren, Hoffnungen oder am schlimmsten konkrete Handlungsanweisungen von sich geben, sind auch alles nur Menschen - wie auch die, welche das "Problem" durch Globalisierung (gerade der Verkehrswege) verursacht haben....

Der Natur wird's wie immer scheixxegal sein mir den Menschen.

Die richtet sich das - und wird vor, während und nach dem Menschen ein "Gleichgewicht" haben (im Sinne eines immerwährenden, dynamischen Prozesses - ein "statisches" Gleichgewicht gibt es nicht, auch wenn mancher Vorgestrige das unbedingt retten will).

Und ich werde solange das Geschenk der Natur annehmen und versuchen, Großgrundeln zu fangen.....


----------



## mantikor (14. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

grossgrundel ist das stichwort mit dem winkelpicker 10 gramm blei und tauwurmstück am buhnenkopf im tiefen hahaha ich hatte schon exemplare über 20 cm !! selbst wenn das wirtschaftssystem komplett zusammenbricht weiss ich eine 100% ergiebige nahrungsquelle !


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Über 20 cm ist definitiv wohl als kapital zu bezeichnen...


----------



## kernell32 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Nichts geht über einen kleinen Snack direkt am wasser.

Ob man daraus ein Geschäftsmodell machen könnte?

"Neogobius Fritti to go" #6

















Die waren wirklich gut!


----------



## Sneep (14. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Bei einem Gesunden, ausgeglichenen Ökosystem hätte ich dir Recht gegeben.
> Doch das War der Rhein, auch vor der Grundel definitiv nicht.
> Es gab massen an Planktonfressern wodurch es zuwenig Nahrung für die Fischbrut gab.
> Nun Frist die Grundel diese eingeschleppten Planktonfresser und es ist wieder mehr Plankton für die Brut da.
> ...



Hallo Siloaffe,

dass es in den Jahren der hohen Belastung des  Rheins, auch mit organischen Stoffen, keine natürlichen Verhältnisse im  Rhein gab ist klar. Es gab aber einen daran angepassten Bestand  heimischer Arten. 
Welche Planktonfresser haben denn der Brut das Futter weggefressen und welche Planktonfresser wurden denn eingeschleppt? Vier Arten würden mir schon reichen.

Die Behauptung, dass auf dem Höhepunkt der organischen Belastung des Rheines die Brut verhungert ist, halte ich für eine sehr gewagte These. 

Der gesamte Fischbestand in Kg/ha war um ein vielfaches höher. Das geht aber nur wenn die nicht schon als Brütling verhungert sind.

Ob ein Aal Laich frisst, oder eine Grundel, ist ein Unterschied. Der Aal gehört seit ewigen Zeiten zum Rhein.

Jede andere Art die hier lebt hat sich darauf eingestellt, dass die Aale einen Teil des Laiches wegfressen. Daran haben sich die Arten über lange Zeiträume angepasst und Gegenstrategien entwickelt.

Wenn jetzt ein neuer Laichräuber auftritt, sind die heimischen Laicher dagegen zunächst einmal wehrlos. Sie beginnen jetzt erst wieder ihr Laichverhalten anzupassen.

Zur gleichen Zeit gibt es noch andere gravierende Veränderungen. Da kommt der heimische Fisch nicht mehr hinterher. Als Beispiel der Kormoran, der Waller, der Zander, der Rapfen, Veränderungen bei den Beutetieren usw.
Davon ist nicht eine Veränderung natürlichen Ursprungs.

Vermutlich haben sich die Australier auch sehr auf ein gesundes Ökosystem gefreut, als sie die Kaninchen eingeführt haben.

Wenn du überall zunehmende Fänge registierst, meinen Glückwunsch. Zur Rückkehr in die Realität rate ich zum Studium der Fangstatistik der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft.

Ich gebe dir Recht, dass der Aal der gelackmeierte ist, daran sind aber die Grundeln nun wirklich nicht Schuld. Der Parasit hat sein 2. Larvenstadium in einem Fisch, das muss aber keine Grundel sein. Wird der Fisch gefressen, infiziert sich der Aal mit dem Wurm. Dabei ist es egal, ob der Überträger eine Grundel oder ein Kaulbarsch ist.

Da aber sehr viele Fische schon Larven tragen und die Durchseuchungsrate der Aale im Rhein bei 100% liegt, kann die Grundel hieran auch nichts mehr kaputt machen.

Im Übrigen ist der Befall nur in seltenen Fällen unmittelbar tötlich. Es gibt Vermutungen, dass es dadurch Probleme bei der Laichwanderung gibt, dass ist aber noch nicht bewiesen.

sneeP


----------



## siloaffe (14. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

4 Arten willste! 

Die krig ich jetzt auf die Schnell nicht zusammen aber 3. 

Es sind 2 Muschelarten, von denen die eine sehr dominant ist und die Heimischen Muscheln fast komplett verdrengt hat und der Chinesiche Riesen Höckerflohkrebs. 

zudem gibt es im Rhein kaum noch Wollhandkrabben die nicht nur den Laisch sondern, ab ner gewissen Größe den Nestwächter gleich mit verputzen. 
N Kumpel hatte eine am Bootsklappanker (sie war mit ner Scheere eingeklemmt) die so groß wie ein Pizzateller war. 
Doch sobald die Krabben sich häuten sind sie fällig, die Grundeln sind ganz verrückt danach. 

Wie erklärst du dir denn die steigenden Fangzahlen am Rhein?


----------



## Fr33 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Also ich fische auch schon am Rhein seit ich dem ich denken kann..... damals angefangen mit der einfachen Grundrute hättest du Mülltonneweise die Brassen etc. mit heim nehmen können. Dann kann irgendwann die weiche Welle und jeder der nur halbwegs ne Spinnrute werfen konnte bewaffnete sich mit weissen und neongelben Shads und hat Zander gezuppelt als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr.....damals war der Rhein noch ne "Dreckbrühe"....bzw. grad am Erholen.... das Wasser war gefühlt 10x so trüb wie heute....

 Je klarer der Rhein wurde umso mehr gingen die Fänge zurück. Okey - Barben und Rapfen wurden wieder mehr....

 Aber ich kann nicht bestätigen, dass die Fänge seit kurzem kräftig gestiegen sind. max nur bei den Leuten, die viel Zeit und noch mehr Geld investieren um am Rhein noch erfolgreich zu sein. 2014 wird auch noch ein spannendes Jahr... der Rhein gleicht einem Rinnsal.... zu wenig Wasser für die Zeit. Das hat neben den eingeschleppten Arten, Raubbau am Wasser und Materialeinsatz ebenfalls ein starken Einfluss auf die Fänge....

 Was Raubfische angeht habe ich persönlich seit 2011-2012 den Eindruck es geht wieder abwärts.... ich verbringe mehr Zeit am Wasser und fange weniger....lediglich beim Feedern ist was zu holen. Aber mit doch hohem Aufwand...

 Daher kann ich die steigenden Fangzahlen nicht nachvollziehen.... naja fast nicht. Viele treibt es an den Rhein, da es ein "freies" Gewässer ist und eben keinem Verein angehört....


----------



## lute (14. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Habe ich die Grundel im Rhein früher noch verteufelt aus Sorge um die Bestände einiger heimischer Friedfische, so sehe ich sie heute als Segen an. Ich glaube Siloaffe schrieb es und dabei hat er nicht unrecht, dass diese gleich mehrere nicht heimische Planktoon fressende Arten fressen. Ob es wirklich einen Mangel an Planktoon gibt, weiß ich nicht. Aber meiner Ansicht nach spielt das auch keine Rolle, die Tatsache, dass sie eben jene Arten verspeisen finde ich gut, da diese Arten in meinen Augen keine Bereicherung für Gewässer und Angler sind. Dabei meine ich vor allem die Asiatische Körbchenmuschel, die  verschiedenen Arten von Bachflohkrebsen (Gammarus-Arten) und die Wollhandkrabbe. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gibt es hier aber auch noch andere nicht heimische Muscheln, welche eher klein bleiben und somit auf der Speisekarte stehen dürften. 







Auf dem Bild sehen wir eine Grundel, welche ich 2013 bei der Köfibeschaffung für den Winter gefangen hab. Sie ist eine von ca. 20 Stück gewesen. Alle 20 hatten ausschließlich Muscheln und Bachflohkrebse im Magen, keine einzige einen Brutfisch, obwohl an dem Platz einige rumgeschwommen sind. Die Muscheln werden als ganze gefressen bis diese im Magen der Grundel sterben und sich somit öffnen. Somit haben sie keine Chance.
Nur eine einzige der Muscheln war noch am Leben und fest verschlossen. 


Außerdem weiß ich inzwischen, dass die Grundeln eine prima Nahrungsgrundlage für Zander und Döbel sind. Barsche fressen sie bestimmt auch sehr gerne. Meiner Einschätzung nach haben sich die Zanderbestände seit der Invasion der Grundel deutlich verbessert. Das sagen mir zumindest meine Fangkarten. Und das wiederum kommt mir sehr entgegen.

Grundsätzlich hat Sneep natürlich Recht, dass jede fremde Art erst einmal eine Bedrohung für ein bestehendes Gleichgewicht ist. Aber im Falle des Rheins, sehe ich das etwas anders, weil so glaube ich, gab es so etwas dort schon lange nicht mehr.
Und irgendwann wird sich der neue sowieso dem Gleichgewicht anpassen und man wird ihn als "heimisch" akzeptieren.


----------



## hanzz (18. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Gestern mit der Feeder am Datteln-Hamm-Kanal auf Rotaugen. Nullnummer.

Dafür ne Menge Grundeln.
Auf Dendros und Maden an der Feeder im Schnitt 10-15cm. 
Die kamen mit und landen heute in der Friteuse.
Dendros brachten die größeren Exemplare.

Nebenbei mit der Stippe auf Made im Uferbereich gefischt. 

Zwei Kiddies so um die 7-8 Jahre alt kamen und schauten mir zu.
Als es an der Feeder biss, hab ich einem Kid meine Stippe in die Hand gedrückt und den Biss an der Feeder angeschlagen.

Schwupps da war die Pose der Stippe weg und schon hing da auch ne Grundel dran. 

So liess ich die Kiddies, ein Junge und ein Mädchen, eine Grundel nach der anderen stippen. Aber eher so im 5cm Bereich.
Und sie hatten Spass. O-Ton: "Boar, Angeln macht voll Spass. Bist Du öfter hier ?"

Nach und nach interessierten die beiden sich nicht nur für die Pose, sondern auch um alles drum herum.

Haben nach dem Futter gefragt und wollten dann den Fisch anpacken und die Maden und Würmer sehen.
Irgendwann hab mich einfach hingesetzt und hab die beiden machen lassen. 
Von Haken beködern übers Anschlagen, bis hin zum Fisch abhaken haben sie dann alles alleine hinbekommen.

Naja, so hab ich nun n guten Vorrat an Mini-Grundeln, um damit auf Barsch zu zuppeln und die Kiddies für's Angeln begeistert.

Hat mehr Spass gemacht, als die ersehnten Rotaugen zu fangen. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Coole Sache, vor allem das mit den Kids - will näxte Woche wieder angreifen auf Grundeln..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@hanzz

Da praktizierst du Nachwuchsanwerbung vom feinsten:thumbup:

Weitermachen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Jepp, bestens! #6 #6
Das Stippen mit unten anstehenden Fischmassen ist eben manchmal dringend erforderlich.


----------



## **bass** (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Als selbsternannter Grundelexperte ; ) gibt's für mich nur einen Köder der wirklich etwas selektiver die Grösseren fängt und das sind kleine Zikaden ( 2-4cm) ! Mann sollte nur die Drillinge bzw Zwillinghaken durch Einzelhaken der Grösse 10 ersetzen jedoch an einem kleinen Stück Vorfach. Das sieht dann so aus: Haken,5cm Schnur,Haken. Das wäre die Armierung und bei Hängern hilfts auch! ; ) oder gleich von Ecogear ein fertiges Teil kaufen!  Ecogear ZX 30
DA wir nicht einmal mehr vertikal mit kleinen Brassen auf Waller angeln können ( am Grund,werden permanent von Grundel attackiert und ausgelutscht) und es auch schwierig wird die kleinen Brassen zu finden, brauchen wir die grösseren Grundeln zum Wallerangeln! Im direktenVergleich auch deutlich fängiger! Posenmontage mit 2 Drillingen und an jeden Hakenbogen ne Grundel, den Zopf dann im Mittelwasser angeboten, fertig! Funzt super auf Wels....

P.s. für Massenfänge, 10gr Olive, Perle,Wirbel, 15cm Vorfach, 12er Haken und 3 Maden ran... reinwerfen, anzupfen, drillen! ; )


----------



## Grundula Gause (28. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hier wurde ein ziemlich großes Exemplar gefangen:



50Fifty schrieb:


> Heute auf der Barsch Jagt - KEINEN ans Band bekommen …
> nur den hier  ( ich hatte mich so gefreut nach dem Tok und Drill ) ich dacht dachte echt das ein 25 + Barsch …
> 
> 
> ...



Ob die über 20 cm hat?


----------



## Hawk321 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Jeder der gezielt die Grundel beangeln will, schaft eine Schlagzahl von 100 pro Stunde....


Ihr solltet die Grundelplage nicht runterspielen. Es ist völlig ignorant wie dieses Thema behandelt wird, sei es hier oder von seiten des Staates.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Definitiv ein Viech - aber ohne Anhaltspunkt abschätzen mit der Größe ist schwer....


----------



## hanzz (28. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Hawk321 schrieb:


> Jeder der gezielt die Grundel beangeln will, schaft eine Schlagzahl von 100 pro Stunde....
> 
> 
> Ihr solltet die Grundelplage nicht runterspielen. Es ist völlig ignorant wie dieses Thema behandelt wird, sei es hier oder von seiten des Staates.



Sorry, aber in jedem Thread, in dem es nur annähernd um Grundeln geht kommt dein Vorschlag, wehement gegen die Grundel vorzugehen.
Wie soll das funktionieren ?

Die bekommst du nicht mehr weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Und ist hier vor allem nicht das Thema - hier geht's nur drum wie, speziell wie die Großen.......


----------



## Ruhrpottangler33 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich hatte letztens an einer einzigen Stelle auch ca. 40 Stück in recht kurzer Zeit. Allerdings leider nur 2 von 15cm. Die Kleinen sind einfach schneller am Köder. 
 Sind Grundeln eigentlich gute Köfis auf Aal & Zander??


----------



## Zander-Maniac (28. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Ruhrpottangler33 schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens an einer einzigen Stelle auch ca. 40 Stück in recht kurzer Zeit. Allerdings leider nur 2 von 15cm. Die Kleinen sind einfach schneller am Köder.
> Sind Grundeln eigentlich gute Köfis auf Aal & Zander??





Die wurden vor noch 2 Jahren als Köder von eingefleischten Zanderanglern verschmäht. Einige von denen schwören heutzutage darauf!


----------



## Hawk321 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich weiss nicht ob ich das schon mal schrieb...im Rhein müssten meiner Meinung nach die oft beangelten Buhnenabschnitte mit Netzen abgesperrt werden und dann intensiv via Elektro Fischerei alles betäuben was dort schwimmt um eine Aussage zu der Grundel und andere Fischarten Population zu sagen.

Raubfische die nächsten 2 Jahre nur C&R mit intensiver Kontrolle sowie wieder Mindestmaß für den Wels.

Stipper Hegene Fischen mit Grillen und Uferreinigung und support der Medien, so tut man was für das Soziale Miteinander und etwas gegen die Grundel.

Der RheinfischereiVerband tut gut daran mal Videos zu veröffentlich wie es unter Wasser tatsächlich aussieht. Komisch in anderen Ländern klappt das ja auch...nur mal wieder nicht in der BRD.

Meine Meinung verteten viele Angler die ich am Rhein antreffe.


Egal was richtig ist und was nicht, fakt ist, das die Verbände und der Staat nichts tun.

Die zahlreichen Thread's auf diesem Board bezüglich des Dilletantismuss der Behörden und Verbänden geben mir da Recht.

Es ist schlicht ein Problem, wenn ich den Köder auswerfe und beim Feedern nach 10 Sekunden (ich habs gemessen!!!) 2 Grundeln hab...eine am Haken, eine andere verkantet im Korb...


Die Internetseite des Rheinverbandes Niederrhein wird doch nicht mal durch wissenschaftliche Nachrichten zu dieser Problematik gepflegt!!!


Mach mal ein Schwanzfielt einer Grundel am Haken, damit bekommst Grundeln von 20+ schnell am Haken!


----------



## Franky (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Schwanzfilet????????? Dafür braucht man aber im Zweifel männliche Grundeln, oder??? :q


----------



## Fr33 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@ Hawk


Deine Sichtweise in allen Ehren - aber gegen die Grundel erreichst du mit dem Abfischen bzw. Grundel Hegefischen gar nix...


Anstelle von Hechten sollte der RheinfischereiVerband lieber Grundjäger wie Zander besetzten....nur die können noch ein wenig gegen die Grundeln erreichen.


----------



## Aurikus (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Schon mal in ein Barschmagen nen Blick geworfen? Ebenfalls ein Grundeljäger schlechthin.


----------



## Hawk321 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@Fr33

das mag durchaus sein, doch ein Eltektro Fischen an diversen Stellen muss mal sein um überhaupt das Ausmaß festzustellen. 

Mehr Zander...klar warum nicht, doch dann bitte Catch & Release um auch hier Zahlen festzustellen.


----------



## siloaffe (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ah js e-fischen...... 

Dann liegen die grundeln 2 Minuten betäubt inner Packung wo kein kescher ran kommt....

Deine Propaganda wird allmählich echt langweilig#u#u


----------



## Aurikus (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Da sachste wat wahres, Silo!!
Würde auch mal gerne wissen, wie ein Fisch "ohne" Schwimmblase an die Oberfläche kommen soll. Ein Elektrofischen ist demnach völlig für den Ar$ch!!


----------



## Fr33 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@ Aukris


Mangels Barschfängen kann ich da leider nicht mitreden. Ich habe in den vergangenen Jahren gerade mal 1 gescheiten Zander 68cm entnommen. Der hatte noch Reste von Grundeln im Magen.


Mir ging es eher darum, dass Bodenjäger hier ein wenig die Grundeln eindämmen könnten. Hechte werden seit jahren am Rhein besetzt, was die vielen Hechtfänge seit 2012 erklärt.... 


Ich kann nur für den Rhein sprechen ... da bekommt alles was nach Raubfisch aussieht eins auf die Rübe....


----------



## Aurikus (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Richtig, Hechten werden reichlich besetzt, aber das schon seit einigen Jahren. Was die Barsch u. zanderfänge angeht, kann ich mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. Gut, es wird in der Tat sehr, sehr viel entnommen, aber es ist auch noch genug Fisch da. Wie auch immer, die Grundeln stehen bei vielen Räubern auf dem Speisenden. Auch wenn viele die Grundeln verteufeln, wie auch ich noch vor einigen Jahren, so bin ich Heute davon überzeugt, dass die Grundeln auch viel positives haben. Sie schmecken lecker, vor allem den Räubern. Jeder gefangene Fisch den ich gesehen habe war stehts gut genährt.


----------



## bubbka (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Schon lustig! Der Zander hat ursprünglich ebenso wenig im Rhein zu suchen wie die Grundel. Bin gespannt wie unsere Kindeskinder auf die Grundel zu sprechen sein werden.*Duck und weg!*


----------



## Aurikus (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Da gibt es so einige Arten, die nicht heimisch sind! ;-)


----------



## bubbka (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Fands nur heiter, dass ein stärkerer Zanderbesatz zur Grundelregulierung vorgeschlagen wurde


----------



## barschzanker (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

ich hab in ner zeitschrift gelesen,dass aalquappen auch sehr auf grundeln stehen.das wär doch mal was zu besetzten um das neozoen karussel was weiter zu drehen.oder?


----------



## labralehn (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Früher haben einige über die Kaulbarsche gejammert. Heute findet man die kaum mehr. Nun sind es die Grundeln.
Einfach das Beste daraus machen.

Jedes Lebewesen hat eine Bestimmung.

Grundeln sind doch super als Köderfische für Zander, Barsch  oder Wels geeignet und man kann sie auch dem menschlichen Verzehr zuführen. Ausserdem sind sie leicht zu fangen und in großer Stückzahl verfügbar.

Wenn dann noch ein paar grössere Grundeln dabei sind, umso besser.

@Thomas, ich muss zum Grundeln angeln erstmal wieder warten, bis ich an der Saar oder Mosel bin, hier bei mir am Neckar gibts keine Grundeln. Ich werde die Grundeln mal genauer untersuchen. Auch um festzustellen, wie alt die großen Grundeln im Schnitt sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



bubbka schrieb:


> Fands nur heiter, dass ein stärkerer Zanderbesatz zur Grundelregulierung vorgeschlagen wurde



Waller sind ja schon seit ca. 4 - 6.000 Jahren im Rheineinzugsgebiet (Neckar, Fund in Böckingen) nachgewiesen und somit wohl auch als heimisch anzusehen.

Also sollte man den fördern und besetzen statt verteufeln, oder????

Die fressen allemal Grundeln.........


;-))))))))))


----------



## Fr33 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@ Bubbka


Weiss nicht was daran heiter war..... ^^
ist ja schon dass der Hecht wieder im Rhein vertreten ist. Dem kommt das immer klarer werdende Wasser und die immer krautreicheren Altarme gelegen. Nur ist der Hecht eben ein nicht so guter Grundräuber wie Barscharige (Zander / Barsche) oder eben Welse, Aale etc.....


Man Grundeln nicht mit der Angel "bekämpfen" und auch Abfischen via E-Netz bringt auch nix. Explodiert eine Art nauf kurze Sicht ist das normal... dann aber sollte sich ein erträgliches Gleichgewicht einstellen, da Lebensraum, Ressourcen und eben Fressfeinde dem ganzen Einhalt gebieten. Wenn aber jeder maßige Zander und eben auch Barsche... eins auf den Deckel bekommen (is ja ein lecker Speisefisch) gibts nicht genug Fressfeinde für die Grundel....


----------



## Hardiii (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

mitlerweile ist die grundel doch einer der besten köfis geworden die es gibt! hier braucht man dann auch nich meht unterscheiden zwischen totem köfi und lebenden(ich weiß illegal...aber lasst die diskusion bitte nicht erst hochkommen) die grundel haut nichtmal im lebenden zustand ab, also wird sich der räumer aus der totengrundel auch nix machen und sie schlucken  und für die wallerläger - einfach gleich 10 dran hängen!

ich find die gar nicht so schlimm wie alle immer sagen!

wer nix anderes fängt ist ja auch selber schuld!

LG


----------



## Fr33 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@ Hardii


Bist du Hauptsächlich auf Raubfisch aus?


----------



## Hardiii (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

hauptsächlich ja, aber ich brauch ja auch köderfisch  

je nach dem wie ich lust hab feeder ich aber auch gerne =)


----------



## Fr33 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Wie gesagt.... je nach Stelle hast du beim richtigen Feedern die A-Karte und fängst nur Grundeln. Erst wenn Brassen und Barben und Platz sind "vertreiben" die etwas die Grundeln.... Jeder der die Zeiten von Kaulbarschen noch kennt, der weiss dass die nie so aggressiv und so oft auf die Grundköder gingen 


Daher kann ich den Frust einiger schon verstehen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Naja, ich bin kein Wissenschaftler.

Auch nicht von der spendensammelnden Naturschutzmafia, die eh gegen alles Eingeschleppte seit Kolombus ist (ausser z. B. Kanadagänse oder so, da kann man ja Spenden mit deren "Schutz" sammeln...)....

Aber mir scheint das mit den Grundeln schlicht eine Frage der Zeit und des Gewässerzustandes allgemein zu sein.

Wenn ich an unseren Videodreh an der Donau zum Rußnasenfang denke (Donau = Grundelheimat sozusagen), was die Jungs da an großen Brassen (Schnitt deutlich über 60 cm) und fetten Rotaugen neben den Rußnasen an "Beifang" fingen, scheint es durchaus möglich zu sein, dass sich die Arten nicht nur einpendeln, sondern auch noch große Exemplare hervorbringen. Und es waren nicht wenige Fische, die da gefangen wurden.......

Und warf man dann etwas Futter zwischen die Steine, waren auch gleich Grundelmassen da....

Aber wie gesagt:
Ich bin ja bloss Angler......................................

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270096


[youtube1]0ObJOVhct5E[/youtube1]


----------



## Hawk321 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich hab es schon mal geschrieben und wiederhole mich. Was der einzelne hier denkt und meint ist absoluter Nonsense.

Die Amerikaner haben Videos darüber veröffentlicht die genau zeigen was uns erwartet, das waren Wissenschaftler und keine Stammtischphylosophen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Cool, wusste gar nicht, dass die Grundeln auch schon in Amerika sind - danke für die Info..
Zähe, schnelle Viecher halt
;-)))

Davon ab, wie gesagt, ist das hier eh nicht das Thema, hier gehts drum wie, und vor allem wie die Großen von denen fangen..


----------



## Jose (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... hier gehts drum wie, und vor allem wie die Großen von denen fangen..




hatte gerade _die_ chance auf eine echte monstergrundel, hing bei meinem tackle-dealer im regal, war mir aber zu teuer und so.

die industrie hat jedenfalls reaGIERt und bietet grundeln als top-köder an, hat also doch was gutes.

absoluter nonsense ist zu meinen, die aufhalten zu können. gilt für beide, grundel&industrie.


----------



## Sneep (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo Thomas,

Genau deshalb habe ich an dieser Stelle einen weiteren Bericht von der Grundelfront erwartet.
Eigentlich sollte dich nach den ganzen Tipps hier im AB kein Grundeltrick mehr überraschen können.

Das Volk will Taten sehen!

PS
Ich habe zu Beginn der Woche den kulinarischen Selbsttest gemacht. Ich hatte ca. 20 SMG von 12-22 cm, nur Männchen übrigens.
Kopf ab , ausnehmen, reinigen, Salz, Pfeffer,Mehl und in Butter braten, fertig.

Die Haut lässt sich prima abziehen, festes, weißes Fleisch, löst sich gut von der Mittelgräte, geschmacklich ähnlich wie Barsch. Ausserdem überraschend viel Fleisch für solch kleine Fische. 

Sollten sie mir am Ende noch symphatisch werden?
Nee, doch nicht.

sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Nicht alles was man gerne isst, muss einem ja auch sympathisch sein ...

Nur langsam und/oder dumm genug, dass man das Essen fangen kann ..

Keine Panik also und immer rein mit den guten Viechern..

;-)))))


----------



## kati48268 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Hawk321 schrieb:


> Was der einzelne hier denkt und meint ist absoluter Nonsense.


Wer ist in diesem Thread eigentlich wohl "der Einzelne"?

_B. Esserwisser macht das Autoradio an. 
Durchsage, "auf der A42 Höhe Oberhausen kommt Ihnen ein Geisterfahrer entgegen".
B.: "Einer? Hunderte!"_


----------



## Jose (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wer ist in diesem Thread eigentlich wohl "der Einzelne"?_..._



kati, jetzt wirst du aber phylosophisch :m


----------



## Aurikus (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Jose schrieb:


> kati, jetzt wirst du aber phylosophisch :m



Recht hat er aber! ;-)


----------



## thanatos (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schade, Grundeln hat es hier leider keine, vielleicht kann ja einer mal 'n Fass mitbringen, schicken wird wahrscheinlich zu aufwändig, dann würde ich die hier aussetzen.
> 
> Im übrigen, ausgebackene Gründlinge sind auch eine altbekannte Delikatesse.



#6kann ich mich auch noch gut drann erinnern ,wir waren auch nicht von denen begeistert als sie hier uns das 
 Aalangeln mit Wurm vermiest haben ,aber lecker waren sie schon,leider sind sie seltener als Kaulbarsche geworden 
 Vielleicht verschwinden die Grundeln eines Tages auch irgend wie.


----------



## Hawk321 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ihr versteht meinen Einwand nur nicht. Jeder kann seine Meinung haben und denken was er will....

Nur sind unsere Meinungen erstmal unwichtig, da es an -deutschen- wissenschaftlichen Beiträgen fehlt.

Ich hab Vorschläge gemacht, -nicht offiziell- sondern nur hier zum Disskutieren, es ist erstmal neben sächlich was funktioniert und was nicht.

Tatsache ist doch, das auf Behördlicher Seite und Verbandsseite nichts passiert.

*Das wollte ich damit Aussagen!*​
Wer's nicht glaubt, guckt sich mal die Verbandsnachrichten an...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Glaubst Du ernsthaft, dass Behörden oder Verbände uns weiter bringen, wenn wir diskutieren WIE man die möglichst Grundeln fängt (das ist nämlich das Thema hier...)???


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Die Grundeln sind selbstverständlich eine Plage und es ist vollkommen in Ordnung die Viecher zu hassen. Dann gibt es meiner Meinung zwei Möglichkeiten, damit umzugehen.

Erstens:  und man hört auf in den größeren Flüssen zu Angeln.

Zweitens: Man ist ein deprimierter Angler, dem die Grundeln den letzten Wurm geklaut haben und man stellt sich um und angelt so weit wie möglich mit grundelfreien Ködern oder angelt gezielt auf Grundeln.

Wie mein Vorposter schon gesagt hat, gehts hier eher um die zweiten.
Behörden und Verbände dürften auch meiner Meinung nach machtlos gegen Arten sein, die gerne drei mal Jährlich laichen und große Flusssysteme bereits bevölkern.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> und es ist vollkommen in Ordnung die Viecher zu hassen.



Warum sollte ich ein Lebewesen(!) welches mir rein gar nichts getan hat,hassen?

Hass dürfte im Leben einer der schlechtesten Ratgeber sein


----------



## kernell32 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Back to topic:
Heute: Stippe 3m, 1g Pose, 10er Haken, 3 Maden.
20 Stück in ner 3/4 stunde, die grösseren sind etwas weiter draussen.


----------



## Pippa (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich ein Lebewesen(!) welches mir rein gar nichts getan hat,hassen?
> 
> *Hass dürfte im Leben einer der schlechtesten Ratgeber sein*



Da spricht die Weisheit aus dir, die leider nicht jedem mit auf den Weg gegeben wurde bzw. für die er / sie offensichtlich (noch) nicht empfänglich ist. 

Mein Statement hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich zu der Minderheit gehöre, die weiß, dass Grundeln zu den wohlschmeckendsten (Süßwasser-)Fischen gehören.


----------



## kernell32 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Da gibts nen schönen Spruch:

"Hass ist wenn man sich selbst schmerzen zufügt in der Hoffnung dass sie der andere empfindet"
oder so ähnlich aber sinngemäss... Meine heutige Ration Philosophie ;-)


----------



## Hawk321 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Da gibts nen schönen Spruch:
> 
> "Hass ist wenn man sich selbst schmerzen zufügt in der Hoffnung dass sie der andere empfindet"
> oder so ähnlich aber sinngemäss... Meine heutige Ration Philosophie ;-)



Pff...ich tendiere eher zur dunklen Seite der Macht...und?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Dass ihr nicht einfach beim Thema belieben könnt...

WIE man Grundeln fängt, und dabei die möglichst großen erwischt...

Ab hier lösch ich stumpf das Offtopic......


----------



## Surf (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hat jemand von euch auch schonmal die Erfahrung gemacht,  dass die Grundeln praktisch nur auf Made beissen und nicht auf Würmchen (Verhältnis war so 50: 5. ) 
Dann habe ich ein paar Tage später an ner anderen Stelle den Plan gehabt nicht nur mir sonderen auch dem Zander nen Leckerbissen zu kredenzen, ich habe geschlagene 45min, für einen köfi gebraucht,  weil ich daxhte die  letzte Erfahrungen mit dem Wurm wäre ein Einzelfall gewesen und nur schnell ein.paar Würmer aus dem Garten gepflückt hab ... manchmal ist der Rhein komisch. ...


----------



## ayron (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es keinen Köder, der die Biester besser lockt als  Wurm.

Maden sind deutlich günstiger, haltbarer und besser anzubieten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Zustimm 
Zumindest am Kanal kann ich bei Wurm als Köder feststellen..Barsch kann darauf einsteigen,Grundel wird darauf einsteigen.Wenn darauf nix beisst,ist das eine garantiert Grundelfreie Stelle.

"Willst du dich mit Grundeln zieren,
musst du einen Wurm servieren"

Samstagslyrik


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Grundeln sind selbstverständlich eine Plage und es ist vollkommen in Ordnung die Viecher zu hassen.



Sorry, ich bin damit zu weit gegangen #t . Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass der Ärger einiger Angler meiner Meinung berechtigt ist, da sich die Gegebenheiten für viele sich eher zum negativen ändern. Natürlich können die Grundeln nichts dafür, die verhalten sich so, wie sie eben angepasst wurden. Hass ist keine Lösung, und auch nicht mein eigentlicher Vorschlag. Ich wollte eher darauf raus, dass man sich an die neuen Gegebenheiten anpassen kann, anstatt zu schimpfen, worum es in diesem Thread ja auch geht.

MfG Laichzeit


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich wollte eher darauf raus, dass man sich an die neuen Gegebenheiten anpassen kann, anstatt zu schimpfen, worum es in diesem Thread ja auch geht.



Ich ersetze mal kann durch muss.

Das ist so..entweder verzweifeln oder umdenken."Wir" haben ihnen Tür und Tor geöffnet..jetzt liegts an uns,damit umzugehen.

Und daß das möglich ist,beweist schon die alleinige Existenz dieses Trööts.

BTT
Wie zickig die Minialiens sein können,durfte ich mal wieder beim letzten Spinnausflug auf Barsch erleben..Barsche wollten nicht und von den gefühlten 1000 Grundelattacken,konnte ich echt nicht eine einzige verwerten..meist  war der G-Tail Saturn vom Offset gelutscht..sonst eigentlich eine totsichere Methode um ein wenig Kurzweil zu haben.Würmer lagen natürlich daheim im Kühlfach.

Um das ablutschen zu umgehen,optimistisch auf einen 2 Inch Gufi am 3g Jig gewechselt..und die Fehlbissorgie ging munter weiter.

Und nach einem kurzen Gewitter,hörten selbst die Fehlbisse auf.
Nix mehr,nada..als ob es da keine Grundeln mehr geben würde.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Gehen Gummiwürmer und -maden anner Pose eigentlich auch? Müsste eigentlich, wenn die Grundeln ansonsten auch auf Mini-Shads gehen...

Bei dem hohen "Verbissverschleiß" wär das in puncto Köderhaltbarkeit eventuell nicht so doof, während echte Tauwürmer dann doch ne Runde ins Geld gehen (wenn man sie - wie ich als chronisch Extrem-Zeitbemangelter - meistens kaufen muss).

Mindestens eine Grundelsession wird bei mir dieses Jahr auch eingelegt - hab Bekannte, die quasi direkt am Neckar bei Stugge wohnen (gibts in dem Bereich überhaupt Grundeln?).

Da zieh ich mir dann ne Tageskarte, während der Rest der Truppe schon mal den Gartengrill anheizt =)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mindestens eine Grundelsession wird bei mir dieses Jahr auch eingelegt - hab Bekannte, die quasi direkt am Neckar bei Stugge wohnen (gibts in dem Bereich überhaupt Grundeln?).


Sag Bescheid - ich komm mit der Videokamera, wenn ichs rechtzeitig weiss und einrichten kann - wohn ja nur 30 km weg..


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@RuhrfischerPG

Ich hab irgendwie nicht richtig geschafft zu sagen, was ich eigentlich meinte, aber es ist so in Etwa das, was du sagst, genug OT.

Das mit den Fehlbissen kenne ich vom Sonnenbarsche ärgern. Ich war mal an einem recht großen Teich, wo wir UL auf Sonnenbarsche angelten, aber man hat auch bei  kleinsten Gummis recht viele Fehlbisse. Also haben wir einen 3,5 cm Kopyto mit Jighead genommen und mit einer Ködernadel bis kurz vor dem Schwanzansatz durchstochen und die Schnur etwa 5cm weit rausgezogen. Am Ende der Schnur war eine rote Fliege auf einen 10er Haken gebunden, das wars mit den Fehlbissen, der Gufi lockte die Fische ganz gut, die dann meist auf die Fliege gingen. In nicht allzu trüben Wasser sollte das, eventuell mit Wurm anstatt Fliege, auch den Grundeln passen. 

Ich komm leider eher selten da hin, wo es auch tatsächlich Grundeln hat, wenn es jemand ausprobieren würde, wär ich ganz froh.

Mfg Laichzeit.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



> Sag Bescheid - ich komm mit der Videokamera, wenn ichs rechtzeitig weiss und einrichten kann - wohn ja nur 30 km weg..



Goil, das könnte äußerst lustig werden! Kann leider terminlich momentan noch gar nix sagen, da ich selbstständig und dadurch wie gesagt beruflich sehr stark eingebunden bin.

Ich würd mich dann zwecks Koordination einfach rechtzeitig melden - wie lange vorher müsstest Du dann spätestens Bescheid wissen?

Böcke bestehen auf jeden Fall


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Je früher desto besser, notfalls schaff ichs aber auch am gleichen Tag.. Meld Dich einfach, wenn der Termin steht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Alles klar


----------



## ayron (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> @RuhrfischerPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab noch 2 Nymphen , die ich auf Grundeln testen wollte....

1x Flohkrebs/Höckerkrebs 
1x Rote Zucki

Wollte sie am C-Rig Fischen. Denke wird gut klappen und bei 50ct pro eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Ruhrpottangler33 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Habe gestern auch wieder so ca. 30 Grundeln am Kanal erwischt. 
 Viele Köder ausprobiert und festgestellt, dass die größeren auf Mais ganz gut beißen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hatte ich auch schon probiert mit Mais. KEINEN EINZIGEN Biss drauf, die Viecher waren aber da, weil auf Maden gebissen..


----------



## W-Lahn (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Wir sind hier noch von der Grundel verschont, kann daher keine Erfahrungen zur SMG beisteuern. Hab im Urlaub aber immer erfolgreich Mittelmeergrundeln mit Kalamari-Stückchen fangen können. Vorteil: Kalamaris kann man sehr gut portionieren und sie überstehen mehrere Fänge ohne erneutes anködern.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@ayron
Ich denke, mit den Fliegen wirst du Erfolg haben. Aus meinen doch recht geringen Grundelerfahrungen weiß ich nur, dass die vor allem auf knallige Farben gut gingen, deshalb weiß ich nicht genau, ob eine einzelne Nymphe überhaupt auffällig genug ist. Bei 50ct pro Stück sind ein paar Hänger verkraftbar. 

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo,

hier ein Bericht (engl.) zu der Schwarzmeergrundel und ihrer Invasion in den USA:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M740wdW9EG0&feature=related


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

In den USA klingt das so, dass die eingeschleppten Muscheln von den Grundeln geknackt werden (zumindest die kleinen) und die Grundeln wiederrum eine wichtige Nahrungsquelle für die Räuber (Saiblinge, Bass usw.) darstellen..... Invasive Art, aber nicht so schlimm wie bei uns.....

 Könnt auch daran liegen, dass ggf mehr Raubfische im Wasser verbleiben ...


----------



## Wegberger (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo FR33,

nicht so schlimm....bei bis zu 70 Grundel auf einen Kubik Wasser |bigeyes Das sind 70 dieser Viecher in einer Badewanne.

Und die zweite krasse Aussage war für mich, die Muscheln filtern PCB aus dem Wasser -> die Grundeln nehmen das PCB von dem Muschelfleisch auf -> die Raubfische, die sich auf Grundeln spezialisieren -> sind PCB verseucht -> der Mensch/Angler gefährdet. |bigeyes|bigeyes

Hoffe ja nicht das in unseren Gewässer das Szenanio auf passiert. In NRW gilt ja für den Aal eine Verzehrwarnung wegen PCB .... wenn die Grundel jetzt Zander & Co. mit dem Zeug verseucht ....der Gedanke gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ganz ehrlich - 2012 hatte ich auch Stellen, an denen locker 70 Grundeln auf 1m³ Wasser zusammen kamen. Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass sich Raubfische auf die leichte Nahrung einschießen kann. Der unterschied besteht m.M aber danach, dass z,B der kurze Zanderboom an den Flüssen in D einen Flächenbrand losgetreten hat, der dafür sorgte, dass jeder mit ner Spinnrute ans Wasser gerannt ist und Zander zuppeln war. Die wenigsten davon haben das Wasser wieder gesehen..... Fressfeinde wurden wieder weniger.... Grundeln wieder mehr....

 Das Muscheln Stoffe und auch Schadstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern war mir bewusst.... die Frage ist aber welche Belastung die jeweiligen Gewässer haben. Kann wie beim Aal negative folgen haben, kann aber auch innerhalb der Grenzen sein..... Die Giftstoffe wären so oder so im Wasser. Meist nehmen kleinste Krebschen usw. die Stoffe auf und gelangen so oder so in die Nahrungskette..... jedoch hat sich die allg, Wasserqualität in den meisten Flüssen in D stark verbessert. Schau dir mal den Rhein heute an und vergleich den mit dem Rhein, der von 25 Jahren noch Schaumkronen hatte!


----------



## Wegberger (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo FR33,

klar ist das Wasser heute besser (zum Glück). Aber die Gifte sammeln sich bei der Beute/Jäger Pyramidie halt exclusiv bei den Predatoren an die Spitze der Nahrungskette konzentriert an. 

Und bei Aal liegt die PCB Problematik halt durch seine Lebensweise am Grund und seinem hohen Fettanteil ....andere Arten haben für sich nicht das Problem als Einzelfisch.

Wenn jetzt aber die Grundel als "Monokultur" andere Beutefische verdrängt und sich durch ihr Auftreten den Predatoren anfbiedert .... sollte die Frage erlaubt sein - ob hier nicht ein Problem bei den Verzehr von Predatoren zukommt. 

Ich weiss es auch nicht .... die Bericht hat mich nur erstmal nachdenklich gestimmt.


----------



## Jose (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Wegberger schrieb:


> ...Ich weiss es auch nicht .... die Bericht hat mich nur erstmal nachdenklich gestimmt.


wenn ich wüsste, wie alt du bist, dann könnte ich damit umgehen.

wer sich mit lebensmitteln beschäftigt, dem fällt es immer schwerer, die als "lebens-" zu bezeichnen.
mir ist das für mich persönlich in meinem alter schnurz, mittlerweile schnurz ist mir aber auch die meinung von anglerkollegen, die jeglichen kritischen gedanken zu dem, was bei uns als "normal" gilt als "petra" und/oder "grün/links" abtun. 
pcb ist doch ok...

merke: "wer für wachstum ist, darf den tumor nicht fürchten"


----------



## Grundula Gause (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



mantikor schrieb:


> kapitale grundel



Manche fallen wirklich größer aus.


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Finger oder Grundeln? :q


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Also, meine neusten Erkenntnisse:

Die Grundeln in unserem See sind wesentlich schlanker als die im Main. Kommt wohl nicht genug Futter am Grund an. Liegt wahrscheinlich am hohen Weißfischbestand, der alles vernichtet, bevors auf Grund aufliegt.

Trotz mittlerweile einiger Jährchen ist der Grundelbestand im See noch immer sehr klein. Ich schätze es liegt an den etlichen großen Aalen, die mehr oder minder den selben Lebensraum wie die Grundel bewohnen.
Im See auf einer Feederstelle, die den passenden Untergrund für Grundeln bietet, fängt man innerhalb von 6 Stunden ca. 10-20 Grundeln als Beifang bei 30-50 rotaugen/Rotfedern, Brassen, Karpfen, Weißfisch...



Im Main sind es bei 6 Stunden so um die 300 bei sehr wenigen Weißfischen.
Würde mir das durch die fehlende Futterkonkurrenz, sowieso den Aalrückgang erklären.
Weißfisch und Aal machen Platz, den die Grundel eingenommen hat.

Aber wie fängt man jetzt die Größeren?

Neulich beim Barbenfeedern hinter der Staustufe gemerkt:
Sobald man im Strömungsberuhigten Bereich war, hat es keine 10 Sekunden gedauert, bis so ein Stinktier in nicht ansehnlicher Größe hing.
Geht man jedoch in die Strömung raus, wo man eben Barben vermutet, dauert es weeeeesentlich länger bis der Biss kommt. Das sind dann meistens die, die sich in Handlängengröße bewegen.


Wir halten fest: kleine Grundeln mögen keine Strömung


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Die Theorie ist gut - aber doch etwas anderes ist der Fall.

 Die Grundel hat zwar nicht einen so ausgeprägten Fluchtinstinkt wie beispielsweise ein Rotauge - aber dennoch sind gerade kleine Grundeln auf den Schutz der Steinpackung in Ufernähe angewiesen. Daher findet man die vorallem an Rand.

 Die größeren Grundeln sind etwas vom Größenwahn betroffen - und stehen auch daher gerne mal im Strom. Dennoch gilt - je weiter man vom Ufer weg fischt - umso weniger Grundeln gibt's...


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

In der aktuellen Folge "Rute raus der Spaß beginnt" angeln sie gezielt auf Grundeln für den Verzehr:

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/Rute-raus-der-Spass-beginnt,ruteraus136.html


----------



## tsesar (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab den ganzen Thread nicht durchgelesen und entschuldige mich, falls ich eine Frage stelle die eventuell schon diskutiert worden ist:

Meine Frage: wie sieht es bei euch aus mit den verschiedenen Grundelarten?
Auf euren Fotos konnte ich meist Schwarzmundgrundeln, aber auch einige Kessler Grundeln erkennen.

Ich fange meine Grundeln seit 3 Jahren in der luxemburgischen Grenzmosel und fange zur Zeit nur noch Schwarzmundgrundeln. Vor 2 resp. 3 Jahren machten die Kessler etwa 5-10% aus, und sind seither zurückgegangen. Dieses Jahr hab ich noch keine gesehen.
Ich hab dieses Jahr auch noch keine grossen Exemplare gefangen, die meisten waren zwischen 4 und 12 cm.

Andere Arten wie Flussgrundel oder Marmorgrundel hab ich noch nie bei uns festgestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

So, Neuigkeiten:
War mit Franz nachtangeln an der Donau auf Friedfisch (Video kommt). 

Da haben wir tagsüber dann ein paar Grundeln gefangen für ein Grundelkochvideo (hat geklappt, sind im Schnitt größer als im Neckar)..

Und wir haben einen Köder entdeckt (Franz kam drauf aus Gesprächen mit einem Angelkollegen), haben wir dann (etwas anders, war dann mein Anteil) ausprobiert. 

Der stellt wirklich alle anderen Köder für Grundeln in den Schatten, auch Würmer, Maden, Feeder etc., was wir auch gleichzeitig testeten.

Dazu einfach und preiswert zu besorgen und aufzubewahren.

Und es ist echt irre, wenn man auf Maden z. B. nur vorsichtiges Zuppeln hatte und meist nur mit Anfüttern/Feeder, knallten die richtig auf unseren Grundelkiller rein.

Schmiss man davon was in den Uferbereich, daneben übriges Grundfutter vom Feedern, schossen auf dem Grundfutter kleine Weissfische rum, unseren Grundelkiller schoben dafür die Grundeln durch die Gegend (ohne Anfüttern. 1 - 2 m weg, gleicher Platz)..

Näheres dazu im Grundelkochvideo - und ich werde das natürlich auch im Neckar testen, weil ich noch wissen will, ob das gewässerabhängig ist oder die Viecher da überall so drauf abfahren.

Und durch Ködergröße/Präsentation kann man auch Kleinere etwas vermeiden und im Schnitt größere kriegen.

Damit hätte sich dann ein immer wieder als Geheimköder empfohlener Tipp z. B. zum Aalangeln in Gewässern mit Grundeln auch erledigt - so, wie die Grundeln da abgingen, hätte kein Aal ne Chance auf den Happen.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Mensch Thomas, jetzt machst Du mich aber echt neugierig.

Wann ist den mit dem Video zu rechnen? Wollte auch mal mit meinem Neffen auf Grundeln am Rhein gehen, ist ja für Kinder (speziell beim ersten Angelversuch) absolut wichtig auch Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Immer mit der Ruhe, Material sichten, schneiden etc.  - so schnell sind nicht nur die Preussen nicht..



PS:
Danke Franz, war ein schönes Angeln.

Bei uns pissts schon wieder und ist schweinekalt..


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wir haben einen Köder entdeckt...
> Der stellt wirklich alle anderen Köder für Grundeln in den Schatten, auch Würmer, Maden, Feeder etc., was wir auch gleichzeitig testeten.


Bin gespannt & werd dann auch so einen anbieten.

War für was ganz anderes gedacht, sogar dazu, die fucking Grundels möglichst zu umgehen, hat genau das Gegenteil bewirkt & im direkten Vergleichstest Made & Wurm wirklich total im Regen stehen lassen.
Kumpel Ulli hat sich totgelacht. |evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Tipp:
Aus der TK-Truhe eines bekannten Discounters ;-)))


----------



## Jose (18. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

die einen fangen grundeln,
die anderen machen gedöns darum.

schaun wir mal, welcher "bekannte Discounter" jetzt promoted werden soll. :m


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Aus der TK-Truhe eines bekannten Discounters ;-)))


Ich rate mal:
Shrimps oder Hähnchenleber |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Diese rohen, gefrosteten TK-Garnelen, die billigsten (wie Mensch sowas überhaupt essen kann/will, werd ich als Koch auch nie verstehen, so gern ich gute Krabben, Garnelen, Scampi esse.)..


----------



## bacalo (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

und die abgelegten Teile vom Hinterhof des Chinarestaurant nicht vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Das mit den Garnelen war echt der Hammer. Unser Discounter hatte nicht die kleinen TK-Shrimps, die Franz angedacht hatte, weil gut auf Haken zu ziehen - habe ich diese TK-Garnelen alternativ mitgenommen.

Und die Grundeln fahren da echt drauf ab - das ging ab, wie wenn Du ne Handvoll Viagra in den Aufenthaltsraum eines Seniorenstifts schmeisst - die wollten unbedingt, die haben auch ganze Garnelen durch die Gegend geschoben..

Da kam kein Wurm, Made, Blutwurst und was ich sonst alles probiert hatte, auch nur annäherungsweise mit.

Fällt damit aber natürlich als "Geheimköder" auf Aal oder Barben etc. aus, zumindest in Gewässern, in denen es Grundeln gibt..


Es sei denn, Du verwendest "Überbeissmontagen" und hoffst auf Räuber ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



bacalo schrieb:


> und die abgelegten Teile vom Hinterhof des Chinarestaurant nicht vergessen.


Chinarestaurants werfen doch nichts weg! 



Garnelen sind generell ein echt interessanter Köder.
Verwende sie öfter als Alternativköder an einer 3ten Rute; meist geht gar nix drauf, aber wenn, dann war es immer was Gutes.

Hab meinen größten Aal auf Krabben gefangen, die ich mir vom Fischbrötchen runtergepuhlt habe.
So einige Störe damit erwischt, Karpfen, Schleie, Brasse geht auch damit.

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Grundels auf die Dinger abfahren; gut sichtbare Farbe, halten gut auf dem Haken, passende Größe, riechen intensiv 
Ok, die bereits geschälten Dinger aus dem Discounter riechen ja eigentlich kaum; ich hol mir zum Angeln ganze Garnelen an der Nordsee, frier die Portionsweise ein & lass sie vor dem Angeln am liebsten etwas angammeln. Schälen erst, wenn sie auf den Haken kommen. Wieder einfrieren der überzähligen Köder somit auch zigfach möglich, die müssen richtig stinken!


----------



## Franz_16 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich war mal mit einem befreundeten Angler an der Donau zum Aalangeln.
Er hatte Surimi und Garnelen dabei. Die Garnelen hat er auf einen 2er Haken aufgezogen und rausgefeuert. Bei jedem einholen waren die Dinger weg. Ich meinte dann die seien zu weich, sind sie aber nicht. Die halten nämlich doch recht gut. Das Problem war vielmehr, dass die Grundeln die Dinger jedes Mal zerfleddert haben. 

Kapiert haben wir das, als wir mal eine Garnele direkt vor uns ins Wasser warfen. Aus einem Umkreis von ca. 1m sind die Grundeln zwischen den Steinen rausgeschossen und haben die Garnele regelrecht zerfleddert. 

Ich dachte das diese winzigen Eismeer-Garnelen von der Form her evtl. gut wären, um die auf den Haken zu ziehen. Aber das kann man ja mal noch ausprobieren.


----------



## Purist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Garnelen gehen auch sehr gut auf Barsch, wenn mal keine Würmer zur Hand sind. 

Hat jemand eigentlich schon einmal den Grundeln mit einer Senke nachgestellt? Futterkorb o.ä. mit Freßbarem in die Mitte und warten bis sie kommen?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Die kleinen sind halt gekocht, die wir hatten sind roh - ich denke, dass die rohen besser funzen werden..


----------



## eiswerner (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo,
unser Vermieter in Norwegen hat uns gezeigt wie man mit ein wenig  Schafwolle ein Netz ums Muschelfleisch wickelt, da puhlt kein Fisch die Muscheln weg das müsste mit den Krabben genauso gehen.#6
Gruß Werner


----------



## phirania (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Gibt es eigendlich irgend was,was die Grundeln nicht fressen.?
Habe mit Kaugummi,Zigerrettenfilter und irgendwelchen Beeren Grundeln gefangen.
Alles was ins Wasser fällt wird erst auf Fresstauglichkeit untersucht....
Mit der Senke,geht auch ebener Grund auf Sicht Tiefe 2 / 3 Tote Grundeln drauf und nach 5 Min wieder hoch holen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



> Gibt es eigendlich irgend was,was die Grundeln nicht fressen.?



Kaum - aber die sind wie ich:
Alles rein in den Wanst, was zu dumm oder zu langsam ist............

Aber auch ich habe meine Vorlieben.....

Lieber geschmorte, geschmackvolle Rinderwade als relativ geschmacksarmes Filet..

Und so seh ich das (inzwischen) bei den Grundeln auch....

Alles rein, definitive Vorliebe für rohe Garnelen ;-)))


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> unser Vermieter in Norwegen hat uns gezeigt wie man mit ein wenig  Schafwolle ein Netz ums Muschelfleisch wickelt, da puhlt kein Fisch die Muscheln weg das müsste mit den Krabben genauso gehen.#6
> Gruß Werner



Oder aus dem Karpfenbereich "Arma Mesh" kaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Grundeln sind für viele Angler inzwischen eine Plage - aber man kann die durchaus in der Küche einfach verwerten und sollte sie nicht pauschal verdammen. Zur Verwertung haben wir ein Video gemacht - und beim dazu vorher notwendigen und auch gefilmten Grundelfang einen Köder entdeckt, der wie ein Magnet auf Grundeln wirkt - und damit als "Geheimköder" für Aal, Döbel und Barbe in Gewässern mit Grundeln zukünftig wohl eher gemieden werden wird...

[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Das Rezept nochmal zum mitschreiben:
100 ml Weisswein
100 ml Essig
1 knapper, gestrichener Esslöffel Zucker
Salz
Pfeffermühle

Lorbeerblatt, Wacholder, Nelken, Senfsaat

Pfeffermühle

Zwiebel


----------



## florianparske (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Schönes Video, was ich gerade leider nur ohne Ton anschauen kann.

Aber eine Geste habe ich eindeutig verstanden...

:q:q:q:q

PS: Ab 2:00 geht das los...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

grins - ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen .....

;-))))


----------



## gründler (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Die haben da unten sogar Norddeutsches Bier in der Küche stehen.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Respekt!:vik:#6


Zur Grundel wir sollten nen Deutschlandweiten AB Grundel Tag machen,alle die Bock haben gehen dann an diesem tag los und fangen Grundeln und posten ihre Stk.zahlen hier im AB.
Danach wird zusammengerechnet ^^  Also legales Wettfischen ^^ Ohne BMF und ohne BV..... 




Ps: Franz/Thomas = Herforder Dunkel antesten.



|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Das mit dem Stinkefinger ist mir auch aufgefallen.... Thomas hat das gar nicht bemerkt... ich fand es amüsant


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Stinkefinger ist mir auch aufgefallen.... Thomas hat das gar nicht bemerkt... ich fand es amüsant


Ne, hatte ich echt nicht gemerkt, wollte nur die Montage beim zeigen einigermaßen vernünftig halten - Freudsche Fehlleistung wohl ;-)))


----------



## Andal (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Rezept nochmal zum mitschreiben:
> 100 ml Weisswein
> 100 ml Essig
> 1 knapper, gestrichener Esslöffel Zucker
> ...



...und diesen Gewürzzerkleinerer lässt man dann im Sud mitdümpeln... das bringts dann!? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Pfeffermühle als Unterscheidung zu fertig gemahlenem Pfeffer...

Kulturschprach ;-)))


----------



## Fr33 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Andal du bist aber auch wieder gehässig


----------



## Andal (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Andal du bist aber auch wieder gehässig



Bin ich doch immer! |wavey:


----------



## 42er barsch (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

perfekt!!

ich bin, sobald ich etwas zeit, habe auf grundelpirsch.

wollte die ganze zeit schon mal probieren die sauer einzulegen, jetzt haste mich soweit.  LOL

danke fürs video


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Immer ran - und gern geschehen ;-))


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Kann bestätigen, dass das schmeckt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Wildfire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidsFishin (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und weiß nicht ob das hier schon erwähnt wurde, aber meint ihr nicht das die Grundel als Allesfresser sehr stark belastet sein könnte. Ich weiß nicht ob man die so oft und in den Mengen zu sich nehmen sollte. Untersuchungen diesbezüglich würden sicher weiter helfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Und erst die Raubfische wie Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Wels, Aal, die diese belasteten Grundeln dann fressen und somit die mögliche Belastung potenzieren...........


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Alles besser als ne Mastsau.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Wildfire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andal (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Um Gottes Willen... ja nicht essen... um dann kerngesund zu sterben. What a f#ck! :m


----------



## phirania (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Wieso gibbet jetzt schon Grundelseuche...?
Rinder Wahnsinn und Geflügel Pest haben wir ja schon hinter uns.:q:q:q


----------



## barschaholic (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Also die Grundeln die ich kenne, fressen nur 1A Würmer von meinem Haken


----------



## orgel (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Irgendwie kann ich es ja nicht lassen...

Meinte Thomas mit "Zwrett" bei 3:37 vielleicht dieses Thema hier? |supergri Ne, im Ernst: Echt gut erklärt, gut vorgemacht und leicht nachzumachen, meistens ist es doch einfacher, als man denkt. 

Da wir hier (noch) keine Grundeln haben (und das hoffentlich auch so bleiben wird), werde ich das vielleicht mal mit Weißfischen versuchen. Werden die Gräten nach den ca. 4 Tagen einlegen dann auch richtig weich, so dass man die mitessen kann, oder sollte man die entfernen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



> Echt gut erklärt, gut vorgemacht und leicht nachzumachen, meistens ist es doch einfacher, als man denkt


Das ist eigentlich genau das, was ich zeigen will..



> werde ich das vielleicht mal mit Weißfischen versuchen. Werden die Gräten nach den ca. 4 Tagen einlegen dann auch richtig weich, so dass man die mitessen kann, oder sollte man die entfernen?


Bis so 20 cm Größe geht das mit ganzen Fischen, darüber hinaus filietieren, bei größeren Fischen (so ab 40 cm) nüsste man dann deutlich mehr Säure verwenden, was aber dann nicht mehr so gut schmeckt.


----------



## feederbrassen (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

#6 Werde ich auch mal ausprobieren .Sah lecker aus und auch noch schnell gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

einfach, schnell, lecker - fand ich für die Küche noch nie verkehrt ;-)))


----------



## captn-ahab (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Mann kann dafür auch ganz gut den wirklich billigen hochprozentigen (80%) nehmen, dass ist wie garen.
Ich mache das ab und an mit Fleisch (Beef Stroganov).


----------



## kati48268 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Mann kann dafür auch ganz gut den wirklich billigen hochprozentigen (80%) nehmen, dass ist wie garen.


Mach ich auch so.
Das Fleisch anschließend wegschmeißen, taugt nix.
Aber die Soße...!






Komm heut abend endlich mal dazu das Video zu gucken.
Mal schauen, ob Thomas auch mal 'nen Fisch fängt |bigeyes


----------



## mathei (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mach ich auch so.
> Das Fleisch anschließend wegschmeißen, taugt nix.
> Aber die Soße...!



:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Cooles Video wie immer! 

Die rote selbstgemachte Gewürzmischung für die Grundeln finde ich auch sehr interessant - darf man fragen, wie sich die mengenmäßig zusammensetzt (Zutaten werden ja im Video genannt)?

Falls "Betriebsgeheimnis", aber auch kein Problem!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Augenmaß - 1 Päckchen Zwiebelpulver, 1 Päckchen Knoblauchpulver, Paprikapulver (ca. die Menge wie Knoblauch/Zwiebel zusammen), Chiliflocken und Cayennepulver nach Geschmack.
Salz ca. 3- fache Menge der bisherigen Mischung, Zucker ca. die Hälfte der Mischungsmenge..

Grooooooooob geschätzt.........


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Prima, vielen Dank!

Den Chili-Anteil werd ich wohl recht sparsam einsetzen, aber den Rest bastel ich mal nach und teste das.


----------



## Jose (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

ich les 
zwiebelpulver...?
knoblauchpulver...?

frisch schälen ist out?

fehlt nur noch glutamat...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Das ist ein Trockenrub - was glaubste, wie das klumpt mit frisch??


----------



## Jose (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Trockenrub - was glaubste, wie das klumpt mit frisch??



keine ahnung,
aber mit knoblauchpulver verscheuchst du doch alles, bis auf die mit den langen zähnen.

für mich 'n absolutes no go


----------



## kati48268 (22. August 2014)

Ich bin ja so kein großer Fischesser & noch weniger gern bereite ich die Viechers selbst zu, aaaber:
das Video ist wirklich gut, weckt selbst bei mir die Lust das mal zu machen. Großes Kompliment! #6

Die Gewürzmischung find ich auch sehr interessant.

Eine  Frage noch an den Küchenbullen: 
wenn du die Grundeln nur ausbrätst &  verzehrst, also ohne weiteres Einlegen, sollte man dann auch ein  neutrales Öl wählen oder eher ein Öl/Fett, welches einen zusätzlichen  Geschmack rein bringt, also Olivenöl, Butterschmalz, wasweißich, auch wenn dies nicht so hitzefähig ist?  Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?



Und:


gründler schrieb:


> Die haben da unten sogar Norddeutsches Bier in der Küche stehen.


Als haben wir Nordländer es nicht schon immer gewusst, dass Bazis & sonstige mit-Decke-im-Mund-Sprechenden heimlich lieber unsere Braukunstprodukte verzehren als ihre gelbe P***e. :q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Augenmaß - 1 Päckchen Zwiebelpulver, 1 Päckchen Knoblauchpulver, Paprikapulver (ca. die Menge wie Knoblauch/Zwiebel zusammen), Chiliflocken und Cayennepulver nach Geschmack.
> Salz ca. 3- fache Menge der bisherigen Mischung, Zucker ca. die Hälfte der Mischungsmenge..
> 
> Grooooooooob geschätzt.........



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich deine Mengenangabe mit Salz und Zucker richtig verstehen, aber die 3-fache Menge der bisherigen Mischung kommt mir reichlich viel vor!? Ich kann nur empfehlen, noch ein paar Teelöffel Curry mit dazuzugeben und würde bei Paprika sowohl Edelsüß als auch Rosenscharf nehmen... Welches Paprikapulver nimmst du denn? Zwiebelpulver muss ich mal testen, hab ich bisher noch gar nicht verwendet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



> Eine Frage noch an den Küchenbullen:
> wenn du die Grundeln nur ausbrätst & verzehrst, also ohne weiteres Einlegen, sollte man dann auch ein neutrales Öl wählen oder eher ein Öl/Fett, welches einen zusätzlichen Geschmack rein bringt, also Olivenöl, Butterschmalz, wasweißich, auch wenn dies nicht so hitzefähig ist? Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


Geschmackssache, muss nur hoch erhitzbar sein (raffiniertes Öl also z. B.).

Ich mags lieber mit geschmacksneutralem Öl...



> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich deine Mengenangabe mit Salz und Zucker richtig verstehen, aber die 3-fache Menge der bisherigen Mischung kommt mir reichlich viel vor!?


Hast Du zu viel Paprika etc. drin, verbrennt Dir das beim Braten und wird bitter.


----------



## orgel (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich deine Mengenangabe mit Salz und Zucker richtig verstehen, aber die 3-fache Menge der bisherigen Mischung kommt mir reichlich viel vor!? Ich kann nur empfehlen, noch ein paar Teelöffel Curry mit dazuzugeben und würde bei Paprika sowohl Edelsüß als auch Rosenscharf nehmen... Welches Paprikapulver nimmst du denn? Zwiebelpulver muss ich mal testen, hab ich bisher noch gar nicht verwendet.



Warum ist denn jetzt mein Post in kati´s gelandet? |bigeyes


----------



## Pippa (23. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Dann hätte es mit den in gleicher Weise präsentierten Maden und Würmern aber besser klappen sollen - und da waren die Garnelen ebene deutlich besser.

Und die Grundeln kamen bei uns auf die Steintreppe geschossen, als wir die Garnelen zum beobachten reinwarfen, wo die Garnelen sich gar nicht bewegten.

Wichtig scheint mir:
Müssen rohe sein, nicht die abgekochten..

Und, wie schon geschrieben:
Auf dem Feederfutter direkt daneben waren nur Weissfische...

Und vielleicht sind die im Rhein da auch anders gepolt - im Neckar werd ich das noch ausprobieren..


----------



## siloaffe (23. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Thomas, versuch mal ne gezubbelte Grundmontage!!!


Wir haben uns vor Zeit in Kölle zum grundeln getroffen und diese gleich auf der Buhne fritiert. 
Das zubbeln bringt bei uns am Rhein deutlich mehr Bisse und die deutlich größeren Fische. Wärend die Stipper selten mal ne Grundel erwichten die an den 10cm kratzte gabs aufs gezubbel kaum eine unter 12-15 cm. 
Ich nehm dazu ne kurze spinne um 2 m nix berauschendes, ne 2000er Rolle, n billiges 0,35er geflecht (ja 0,35 da ich direkt an der steinpackung zubbel muss man da was grobes haben um nich dauernd das Blei zu verlieren), Laufblei 20-30g, wirbel, kurzes Vorfach um 15-20cm und n 4er-8er Haken.

So fang ich locker 30-40 gute Grundeln in der Stunde!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hab ich am Neckar schon probiert, da ging das auch - nur nicht mit "größeren" - vielleicht gibts die da noch nicht.

Und da, wo wir an der Donau waren, hättest Du damit nur noch Hänger gehabt (hatten wir so schon genug).

Definitiv funzt das aber, da wos geht vom Grund her...

Danke.


----------



## Bordelaise (23. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Mal so ne halb-OT Frage:

Wenn ich meine Fische einlege (meistens Hering aber auch mal Weißfische), mach ich das immer roh. Den Sud mach ich eigentlich so ziemlich genau wie du im Video.

Ist das legitim oder hab ich Glück, dass ich noch lebe |bigeyes

Ein guter bekannter von mir hat mal 50 Heringe in den kochenden Säuresud geschmissen. Wollte die quasi im Topf dann abkühlen lassen und so einlegen.
Am nächsten Tag war von den Fischen nichts mehr zu sehen #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Das rohe einlegen geht auch, nur sollte man dazu einen höheren Säuregrad haben (analog den "Sauerlappen" der Industrie).

Dazu habe ich ein schönes Rezept von einem Boardie gekriegt, wie man z. B. Rollmöpse machen kann, funzt genauso gut mit Rotaugen- oder Brachsenfilets:

rezept für rollmops
für 25 fische = 50 möpse
der 1. aufguß
940 ml 10 %igen essig
310 ml wasser
230 g salz
aufkochen und abkühlen lassen

filet für 20 std rein legen
danach gut abspülen

der 2.aufguß
200 ml 10 %iger essig
800 ml wasser
210 g zucker
dazu senfkörner, lorbeerblätter und pimentkörner
aufkochen und abkühlen lassen
möpse mit gewürzgurken und zwiebeln rollen ( mit zahnstocher fixieren )
in einem verschließbaren gefäß 2 tage reifen lassen
das ganze hält sich ca. 8 wochen im kühlschrank. konnte diese dauer bisher nicht testen 

Und wegen dem in heissen Fond einlegen:
Nicht umsonst habe ich immer aufs abkühlen hingewiesen ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



orgel schrieb:


> Warum ist denn jetzt mein Post in kati´s gelandet?


Was war das denn???
Wie geht das denn???
Der Typ hat mein Posting penetriert! |bigeyes
|smash:

Werd das mit den Krabben auch mal testen. 
Hab vor kurzem einen Teig speziell für Rotaugen kreiert, da diese meinen geliebten Forelliteig nicht so mögen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228828&highlight=Forelliteig
Bin aber noch gar nicht dazu gekommen, den vernünftig auf Rotaugen zu testen, denn einziger Einsatz fand bisher im Kanal statt, weil ich dort ein zweites Ziel damit verfolgen wollte.

Ziel 2 war damit die Grundeln zu umgehen, weil diese ja scheinbar auf tierische Köder mehr abfahren als auf andere.

Was für ein Fehlschlag!
Der Platz ist absolut Grundelverseucht.
Diese stürtzen sich auf den Teig wie blöd.
Ulli & ich machten Vergleichstests, gleichzeitig ließen wir den Teig & Maden, oder Gewürm direkt nebeneinander (1m-20cm Entfernung) ins Wasser.
Währen Ulli mit den üblichen Stippködern die üblichen 1-3Min. warten musste, bis eine Grundel biss, _
konnten wir mit dem Teig die Sekunden runterzählen; 5-4-3-...  ganz selten landeten wir bei 1!!! |bigeyes_
Maden & Würmer konnten nicht ansatzweise mithalten, Mais schon gar nicht.

Ich werd den Teig noch ausgiebig auf Rotaugen ausprobieren (Rezept ist eh noch nicht ganz ausgereift, er bleibt trotz erster Gegenmaßnahmen noch zu weich) & an der Grundelseuche-Stelle auch mal gegen die besagten Krabben antreten lassen.
Dann mehr dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Bordelaise (23. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> rezept für rollmops
> für 25 fische = 50 möpse
> der 1. aufguß
> 940 ml 10 %igen essig
> ...



Das mit dem Sudwechsel und Abspülen muss ich mal ausprobieren.
Mir werden die Dinger nämlich mit der Zeit immer zu sauer

Dankeschön!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Immer gerne - war zudem ein Tipp von einem Boardie auf meine Nachfrage deswegen - da siehste mal, zu was so ein Forum alles gut sein kann ;-)


----------



## Santa83 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Beim lesen einiger Beiträge hier bekommt man den Eindruck, die Natur kommt mit Veränderungen besser zu Recht als der Mensch... 

Mal ne kurze frage zu den Gräten. Haben Grundeln viele davon? Sind die weich genug zum mit essen oder muss ich das Fischlein vor dem Essen sauber zerlegen? 
Ich finde nichts fieser, als auf einem Stück Fisch herum zu kauen, weil ich weiß da ist eine Gräte drin, ich sie aber nicht finden kann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Die kleineren kannst problemlos am Stück essen, da merkste selbst das Rückgrat nicht..

Und wenn Du die sauer einlegst, merkste eh nix mehr:
[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## siloaffe (25. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ne die haben recht wenig Gräten.  

Die wirbelgräte und die reihe links und rechts am bauch das wars.


----------



## ATRiot01 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich mag die Grundel. Ein Schnitt und einmal kurz kratzen und man hat einen leckeren Happen bei dem man sich zumindest momentan nicht über  Bestandserhaltung oder Nachhaltigkeit Gedanken machen muss. Ausserdem sind sie bestens geeignet dem potentiellen Anglernachwuchs zu zeigen das Angeln nicht langweilig ist^^. Mit einer billigen 4m Stippe, 15gr Blei, 10er Haken und nen paar Maden ist in wenigen Minuten eine Mahlzeit zusammengefangen.   Zudem bietet sie sicherlich eine gute Nahrungsquelle für verschiedene Raubfische, wobei ich dabei eher von einem  vollwertigen Nahrungsersatz reden würde. Grade hier am Rhein Nähe Duisburg ist mir ein massiver Rückgang an Fischbrut aufgefallen, und mit massiv meine ich das ich im Gegensatz zu den Wolken an Kleinfisch vor einigen Jahren nun fast gar keine mehr sehe. Die Biomasse an Fisch ist wohl noch vorhanden, nur halt weniger vielfältig bzw. mit massiver Dominaz einer Art.    Intressant finde ich die Art wie sich die Raubfische, ich kann leider in erster Linie nur für den Zander sprechen da dies meine bevorzugte Beute ist, auf die neue Nahrungsquelle einzustellen scheinen. Ich habe in diesem Jahr ein paar Küchenzander entnommen und auch deren Mageninhalt untersucht. Die meisten der beim Ansitz mit Köderfisch/fetzen (Rotaugen und auch Grundeln) hatten auch Grundeln im Magen, in ALLEN Grössen, vom 15mm durchsichtigen Brutfisch bis zur fast 20cm *Kapitalen*. Die Zander die ich Nachts auf Wobbler an den Steinpackungen gefangen habe waren fast durchgehend schlanker, hatten weit weniger Gewicht und waren meist fast leer.  Irgenwie scheinen einige den Aufsprung auf den Grundelzug zu verpassen oder länger zu brauchen um sich darauf einzustellen.  Sicher spielt da auch die genetische Veranlagung eine Rolle, Generationenlang war es der Zander gewohnt in der Nacht an Oberfläche in den Uckelei und Rotfederschwärmen eine gute Nahrungsquelle zu haben.    Raubaale hingegen scheinen weniger Probleme mit der neuen Nahrung zu haben, hatte dieses Jahr 3 stück um die 2kg, und alle 3 hatten den Magen fast voll mit Grundeln aller Grössen.  Meine kleineren Aale um die 60cm waren trotz der *Grundelplage* noch gut mit Bachflohkrebsen gefüllt, und auch die Beifangbrassen machen seltsamerweise keinen Untererährten Eindruck, auch die kleineren mit vielleicht 35cm sind recht propper und hochrückig. Zwar in der Anzahl weit weniger wie vor einigen Jahren aber ebend nicht dem verhungern nahe. Das hätte ich bei einer Invasiven Art wie der Grundel, deren Nahrung ja die selbe wie die der Brassen und Aale ist, nicht erwartet. Wobei man hier sicher sehen muss wie sich das ganze noch entwickelt.  Desweiteren sind die Populationen doch extrem Unterschiedlich. Einer meiner Bekannten wohnt nur knappe 100km Rheinabwärts, befischt auch ab und an meine Gegend, und meint bei ihm wären es gefühlte 200x mehr Grundeln je m², dort beissen sie wohl sogar Nachts und auch tagsüber auf auftreibende Köder, wovon wir hier um Wesel zum glück noch verschont sind.


----------



## siloaffe (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Habs jetzt schon n paar mal gehört das um Du wenig Brut ist. 

Bei uns, zwischen Bonn und Koblenz sind Massen an Brut im Wasser!


----------



## hanzz (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Kommt drauf an, wo du in Duisburg unterwegs bist.
Hab die Woche massig Brut gesehen, aber hauptsächlich kleine Rapfen.

Das mit dem leeren Magen der Wobbelzander kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Surf (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich habe vor kurzer Zeit am Rhein bei mir eine Sternstunde erlebt was  Barsche betrifft .Während des Hochwassers waren die Anfänge der Böschung überflutet in denen die Barsche Brutfische gejagt haben.Also Wurm hingeknallt und gut. 
War schon super gespannt was die so im den Mägen haben - es waren nur kleine Grundeln unglaublich!


----------



## Martin70 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich habe jetzt meine ersten Grundeln mitgenommen und geräuchert. 
Schmecken wirklich super. Die Montage ist einfach ein kleines Birnenblei am Feederboom. Und 20er haken mit 1 Made. Reinwerfen, zum Boden sinken lassen, in Zeitlupe einkurbeln bis man den Biss merkt und Grundel landen. 
Sehr Kurzweilig.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Martin70 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

War wieder los. Diesmal eine Stelle 150m neben der vom letzten Mal. Die Strömung war geringer, weil die Lippe etwas breiter ist. Das hat sich Augenscheinlich auf die Grösse der Grundeln ausgewirkt. Die durchsnittsgrösse war kleiner als an der Stelle mit der  höheren Fliessgeschwindigkeit.
Habt ihr ähnliches Beobachtet?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## 42er barsch (8. September 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

hi,

ist beu uns ähnlich.

in der hauptströmung eher die größeren und in / an hafeneinfahrten und im hafen selbst eher die kinderstube.


----------



## Svenbo (11. September 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Mahlzeit!
Gestern gab´s bei uns zum ersten Mal frisch gefangene Grundeln. Und ich muss sagen... Joa, kann man echt mal machen. Hab (wie oft geschrieben) den Kopf abgetrennt, in Mehl rumgewälzt und ab in die heiße Pfanne. Pfeffer und Salz hab ich nicht dran gemacht, bzw. auch nicht dran gedacht... Iwie haben die sich nach ein paar Sekunden ganz komisch gekrümmt, kein Plan wieso. Vlt. war die Pfanne oder das Öl noch nicht heiß genug. Egal, kurz ein paar mal gewendet und ab auf den Teller. Schnell die große Mittelgräte entfernt und dann gegessen. Nur den Schwanz wollt ich nicht wirklich mitessen. Die knusprige Haut (inkl. Schuppen, btw... muss man die schuppen, ne oder|bigeyes) hat eigentlich ganz lecker geschmeckt. Kommen demnächst also öfter mal auf´n Teller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

brauchste nicht schuppen..

Und wenn Du die mit Salz und Pfeffer machst, schmecken die richtig.

Das krümmen kann passieren, wenn sie zu frisch waren ..


----------



## Jose (11. September 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Svenbo schrieb:


> ...Iwie haben die sich nach ein paar Sekunden ganz komisch gekrümmt, kein Plan wieso. ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Das krümmen kann passieren, wenn sie zu frisch waren ..



lebendfrisch, sozusagen :m


(wie, keinen aufn kopp und keinen herzstich nicht?)


----------



## Svenbo (11. September 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Puh, da hab ich ja Glück gehabt, dass die ihre Schuppen behalten dürfen. 
Joa, frisch waren die wohl. Sind ca. zwei Stunden vorher noch gedankenverloren im Rhein geschwommen. 
Danke, dann denke ich nächstes Mal an Salz & Pfeffer. Vlt. wage ich mich ja auch einmal an die eingelegte Variante. Das Video war schon mal eine sehr gute Anleitung und lecker sah es auch aus. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

wer Bratheringe mag, wird die sauren Grundeln lieben ;.)


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (11. September 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Das Krümmen kannst Du umgehen, indem Du 10 Sekunden mit dem Pfannenwender dagegen drückst, während sie im heissen Fett liegen.Dann kriegst Du sie auch gleichmässiger braun.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Wildfire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schtuka (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo Leute,

war nach langer Angelabstinenz am Samstag beim Spinnfischen am Rhein in Mainz. Wollte mich aber auch als Grundeljäger betätigen. Hab dann meine alte Grundrute (30 Jahre alt, Balzer, Made in DDR) mit Maden ausgelegt der erste Fisch war ein kleines Rotauge. Dann kamen die Grundeln!

Die kleinen fing ich im Hafenbecken die größeren auf der Strömungsseite. Weil ich zwei Grundmontagen wegen Hänger versemmelt hatte, hab ich meinen kleinsten Jigkopf mit Maden bestückt und locker mit der Hand übern Grund in Ufernähe geschleift. Die Viecher sind da drauf wie nix. Ein halber Minitwister funktionierte auch gut. Die Größeren haben wir uns in der Pfanne frittiert - nach Euren Anregungen hier. Danke dafür! War echt lecker.

Ich hab ein Paar von den kleinen eingefroren. Will versuchen Barsche damit am Dropshot-Rig zu erwischen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## Schtuka (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo Thomas, danke fürs Rezept zu den sauer eingelegten Grundeln! Habs am Wochenende mit einigen frisch gefangenene Grundeln ausprobiert.: sehr lecker! Ich hab schon überlegt, ob ich mir ein Glas nur mit Zwiebeln einlegen soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Danke ;-))

Hab ich auch schon gemacht nur mit Zwiebeln - klasse Alternative zu Essig/Senf/Dillgurken etc..

Dabei achtele ich die Zwiebeln aber nur und lass den "Strunk" dran, dass  sie nicht auseinander fallen.

Etwas länger kochen - lecker ;-)


----------



## hugo haschisch (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Schtuka schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> war nach langer Angelabstinenz am Samstag beim Spinnfischen am Rhein in Mainz. Wollte mich aber auch als Grundeljäger betätigen. Hab dann meine alte Grundrute (30 Jahre alt, Balzer,* Made in DDR*) mit Maden ausgelegt der erste Fisch war ein kleines Rotauge. Dann kamen die Grundeln!
> 
> ...



germinaDR       balzer:BRD


----------



## Schtuka (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



hugo haschisch schrieb:


> germinaDR       balzer:BRD



Danke für Deinen Hinweis!
Meine Rute ist von Balzer, trägt aber einen Herkunftsnachweis der DDR. Somit hat der Balzer damals in der DDR eingekauft.


----------



## Trollwut (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Grundeln sind hervorragend Barschköder am Dropshot-System. Grade die kleineren werden auch extrem gut von den 20cm Bärschchen genommen


----------



## Rannebert (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Grundeln sind hervorragend Barschköder am Dropshot-System. Grade die kleineren werden auch extrem gut von den 20cm Bärschchen genommen



Wie köderst Du die denn an? Und was für Haken benutzt du dafür?
Die Grundel hats hier in die Region jetzt auch geschaft, und wird dadurch natürlich interessant.


----------



## Trollwut (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Wie köderst Du die denn an? Und was für Haken benutzt du dafür?
> Die Grundel hats hier in die Region jetzt auch geschaft, und wird dadurch natürlich interessant.



Hatten heute beim DropShot Grundeln gehakt, die für den Haken eigentlich viel zu klein waren. Also so ca 4-5cm lang. Benutzt haben wir diese hier:
http://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-lose-haken-saqsas-bassers-wormhook-ffn

Sind verhältnismäßig klein, in etwa wie ein 4er Karpfenhaken.
Einfach mit dem Haken durch den Unterkiefer und oben wieder zwischen den Augen raus. Hat direkt beim ersten Wurf nen 20er Barsch gebracht, einige bis zu 25 sind danach gekommen.
Würde den Abstand zwischen Blei und Haken hier auch minieren. Dann hüpft die Grundel nur ganz knapp über Grund, natürlicher geht fast garnicht


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Bei der zähen Konsistenz würde sich doch "Nose hooked" anbieten?


----------



## Rannebert (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Danke. Dann werd ich das mal im Auge behalten, und sicherlich auch mal ausprobieren.
Bisher hab ich DropShot immer nur mit Kunstköder (und dann Offsethaken) oder Wurm praktiziert, aber das gibt so wohl am meisten Sinn.


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

...und immer schön darauf achten, dass der köfi bei einer eventuellen kontrolle als sicher tot gewertet wird.


----------



## Trollwut (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Jose schrieb:


> ...und immer schön darauf achten, dass der köfi bei einer eventuellen kontrolle als sicher tot gewertet wird.



Beim DS wäre eine untote Grundel sowieso eher hinderlich als förderlich. Die würde sich sofort zwischen die Steinriten ziehn und man hat Hänger um hänger. Außerdem haucht man ja selbst übers Zittern Bewegung ein. Wer da ne lebendige dran hängt hats nicht anders verdient #6


----------



## Rannebert (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Mal davon ab, dass ich das so nicht praktizieren wollen würde, und zusätzlich die Biester, selbst tot, nicht in einem anderen Gewässer anbieten würde.


----------



## 42er barsch (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

ist sie nicht schön?

pünktlich zu halloween !!!


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Ich stell mir immer wie Frage wie die Teile aussehen würden und was die mit unseren Ködern machen würden, wenn die Grundel so groß wie Hechte werden würden.....


----------



## labralehn (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Zu Posting 415:
Hast Du zufällig noch mehr Bilder von der Grundel?

Eines von unten, wo man die Saugscheibe (zusammengewachsene Brustflossen) gut sieht

Und eines von der Seite, dass man sieht wie groß der Kopf ist zum Rest des Fisches.

Das erste Bild ist auf jeden Fall Super #6


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich stell mir immer wie Frage wie die Teile aussehen würden und was die mit unseren Ködern machen würden, wenn die Grundel so groß wie Hechte werden würden.....


Ich mir auch.
Die haben so eine derbe Kraft im Kiefer.

Wäre bestimmt eine neue Qualität des Drills.


----------



## 42er barsch (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@labralehn

bild von unten gibts leider keins aber die hätte ich noch anzubieten:





































sind leider nicht so scharf wie ich gerne gehabt hätte


----------



## Schtuka (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

wirklich schön!


----------



## Svenbo (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Was ein Brummer! Meine größte hatte 14,5cm. Die fand ich nicht mal so klein... Petri!


----------



## Trollwut (2. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Tada:
Endlich hat mir die Grundel ihre beste Seite gezeigt!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294038


----------



## 42er barsch (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

moin.

da sich in den letzten tagen vermehrt großgrundeln an meinen kunstködern vergriffen haben, dachte ich das die geräuchert werden sollten.

gedacht, getan.

... und um den TRO auszulasten mussten zwei forellchen und zwei rapfenfilets mit rein.


aufgehängt zum trocknen









TRO geladen








ergebniss
















sehen die nicht lecker aus?











... sehen nicht nur so aus. LOL


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Das find ich ja klasse!!!!
danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Sehen gut aus.
Das sind aber schon kapitale.
Wie lang waren die denn ?


----------



## HeikoNRW (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hab in einem Video gehört, dass die Viecher bis zu 25cm groß werden...

Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal welche räuchern...|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Warum sollten die geräuchert nicht schmecken, wenn sie schon gebraten und/oder sauer eingelegt so toll schmecken??


----------



## Teichbubi (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Kann man die Grundeln, bis auf den Kopf und dem Schwanz vielleicht, komplett essen? (wie ich es z.B bei Kieler Sprotten kenne: Kopf ab, Schwanz ab, in dem Mund, Gräten sind zu vernachlässigen)?
Wenn ja, bis zu welcher Größe kann man dies machen?


----------



## siloaffe (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Bis ca 10cm geht das noch gut darüber wirds mir zu knackig


----------



## 42er barsch (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

bin da mit siloaffe einer meinung.

die kleinen dann aber eher schön kross fritiert und in einem haps weg.

die "grösseren"  (so bis 15cm ) ergeben geräuchert und "gepuhlt" einen klasse brotaufstrich ( ist glaube ich hier im thread zu finden oder im archiv vom magazin ).

die über 15cm ( wie die auf dem bild 16-19cm) sind ganz leckere räucherfische, gräten haben sie zwar ein paar die sind aber leicht entfernt.

gruß


----------



## Fr33 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@ Barsch


mich würde mal interessieren wie Rapfen schmeckt und wie das mit den Gräten bei dem Fisch aussieht.


Ich lese eig überall dass der Rapfen zwar ein toller "Sportfisch" ist - aber in der Küche quasi ungenießbar sei....


----------



## Trollwut (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hab einmal den Fehler gemacht nen Rapfen mitzunehmen.
Meiner hatte irgendwie ein komisches Aroma, vorallem sehr fischig, und vion den Gräten garnich zu sprechen. Hab mehr gespuckt als gegessen. Schlussendlich is der halbe Fisch in der Tonne gelandet, war für mich echt zu widerlich.


----------



## 42er barsch (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@fr33

der rapfen ist ganauso " ungeniesbar" wie brassen, barben, rotaugen, ukelei, ...

ist halt der weißfischfamilie zugehörig und in der familie der vertreter mit den meisten gräten.

geschmacklich ist der einwandfrei, wie die anderen auch.

habe rapfen schon auf mehrere arten zubereitet, z.b. wie "matjes" oder "bismarck-heringe", auch geschröpft und gebraten sind die lecker.

hier mal einer gebraten mit gemüse






















ich mag halt weißfische genauso wie mir ein barsch oder hechtfilet lieb ist.


back to topic, ist ja kein plädoyer für den rapfen / die weißfische hier


----------



## Fr33 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @fr33
> 
> back to topic, ist ja kein plädoyer für den rapfen / die weißfische hier





Korrekt - aber wenn die Filets schon da hingen, wollt ich mal nachgefragt haben


----------



## 42er barsch (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

ja nee, iss schon o.k.

können uns gerne weiter über die zubereitung von weißfischen unterhalten, sollten den thread hier damit aber nich zuspamen.

gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hast du den Grundeln die gleiche Räucherzeit gegönnt wie den Forellen?
 Sie sehen gut aus, aber wie war anschließend die Fleischkonsistenz?


----------



## 42er barsch (5. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

@j.breithartd

war alles gleichlang im TRO.

muß aber dazu sagen das ich größere fische und große filets im backofen nachgare denn denen fehlen meistens ein paar minuten hitze die mein räucherofen leider nicht hinbekommt.
der ist, bei randvoll gefüllten brennern nach ziemlich genau 25 min aus.

bin aber, was das räuchern im TRO betrifft, immer noch in der "testphase".
ich glaube die endet bei mir nie. LOL

die grundeln waren auf den punkt, die forellen und die filets waren nochmal 10min bei 125° in der röhre.

gruß


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hi,
mal ne schnelle Frage:
Beißen Grundeln auch im Winter wie gewohnt oder sind die da weniger aktiv?


----------



## Fr33 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Sind meiner Meinung träger..... an Steinpackungen zwar immer zu finden, aber die verstecken sich mehr.


----------



## 42er barsch (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

hi,

kann fr33 nur zustimmen.

grundeln sind zwar immer vor ort nur lässt die aktivität ab 1o° wassertemperatur deutlich nach.

wo im sommer auf einen barschbiss zehn grundelbisse kommen ist es im mom umgekehrt.

vor drei-vier wochen waren die drachen noch deutlich aktiver.

gruß


----------



## AlexStammen (13. April 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Hallo zusammen,

da hier ja fleißig über Grundeln diskutiert wird wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand weiß wo im Rhein bei mir in der Ecke die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei 90-100% liegt die Viehcher zu fangen. Komme aus Kevelaer am Niederrhein und dachte so an die Rheinstrecke zwischen Wesel und Emmerich.
Habe vor ggf. morgen eine Runde angeln zu gehen.


----------



## barschzanker (13. April 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

An jeder steinpackung?


----------



## hanzz (13. April 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Nah an der Steinpackung.
Fast egal welche


----------



## Enorm (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Wie nehme ich denn eine Grundel am schnellsten und gründlichsten aus? Leider kam das im Video nicht vor, da die schon ausgenommen waren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Kopp ab, Bauchhöhle auf, raus das Zeug - feddich..


----------



## Casso (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Die Bauchhöhle muss nicht zwingend geöffnet werden. Einfach oberhalb des Kopfes bis zum Bauch aufschneiden und den Kopf dann nach unten hin abziehen. Den Rest kann man so aus dem Körper zupfen - ähnlich wie bei Krabben. =)


----------



## Bener (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

So, nun muss ich mich hier auch mal einklinken!

Erstens ein kleiner Ködertipp, denn ich muss immer weiter als nötig fahren um Maden oder Würmer zu kaufen, also brauchte ich was supermarkttaugliches. Garnelen? Ist mir zu viel Luxus! Billig muss es sein!

Also: Packen Lyoner in Scheiben, beim Discounter für unter 90 cent/200g! In Streifen schneiden und ruff uff den 10er Haken. Läuft!

Zweitens: Schwarzmundgrundeln gibts überall anscheinend. Aber ich habe heute meine erste Kesslergrundel gefangen. Schmecken die?

Drittens: Gibts Rekordlisten auch für Grundeln? Welche Art ist ab welcher Größe Kapital? Schwarzmundgrundeln habe ich bislang maximal 15 cm gefangen, wobei der Schnitt so um die 7-8 cm liegt. Meine einzige Kessler hatte 17 cm.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Wir haben am Weochenende am Main unsere bisher dickste Grundel erwischt. Beim Dropshotten mit Wurm auf Barsch.... fühlt sich auch wie ein guter Barsch an - war dann aber doch ne Kampf-Grundel 

Lasst euch nicht täuschen - das ist ne knapp Ü20 Grundel. Der Kollege der die hält ist Steinmetz und hat Pranken wie ein Bär.


----------



## Shura (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Boah, Petri! Das ist mal ein großer Lümmel #6


----------



## Bener (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Kamp-Grundel


 
 Was ist eine Kamp-Grundel? Ich hätte die jetzt als Laie als Kessler-Grundel identifiziert... #c

 Dennoch schönes Ding! #6

 Wie sind denn die Erfahrungswerte? Sind die Kessler eher die größeren? Laut Literatur sollten doch die Schwarzmundgrundeln größer werden? |kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Bener schrieb:


> Was ist eine Kamp-Grundel? Ich hätte die jetzt als Laie als Kessler-Grundel identifiziert... #c
> 
> Dennoch schönes Ding! #6
> 
> Wie sind denn die Erfahrungswerte? Sind die Kessler eher die größeren? Laut Literatur sollten doch die Schwarzmundgrundeln größer werden? |kopfkrat


 
 Sollte Kampf-Grundel heissen :m 

 Ich sag es mal so.... bei der Grundel und dem Aussehen, packt doch kein Raubfisch mehr zu. Der muss Angst haben, dass die Grundel nicht zurück beisst |supergri|supergri


----------



## Shura (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Heute mal aktiv auf die kleinen Schlawiner geangelt! Die größte hatte stolze 16 cm. Die kleinen wandern ins Eisfach und die größeren in meinen Magen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Das sind schon mal ordentliche Moppels, die oberen!! 

Mehr als Vorspeise geben die aber auch nicht ;-))


----------



## phirania (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Nun denn die oberen Schwatten sind wohl Laichbewacher.
Bei uns im Kanal gibt es zurzeit auch viele davon.
Denen ist es egal das es jetzt schon Oktober ist irgendwie bringen die ihre Brut immer über den Winter. #q
Hatte das letztes Jahr auch schon beobachtet.#c


----------



## Shura (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Lustigerweise wurden die immer dunkler nachdem ich sie abgeschlagen und beiseite gelegt hatte... warum auch immer : X
Hier ist der Obere frisch aus dem Wasser:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*

Interessant eine Meldung aus Österreich, wo jetzt Forscher bestätigt haben, dass Grundeln als Nutzer sonst nicht genutzter Nahrung (Muscheln) mehr Biomasse nutzbar machen und so Raubfischbestände (als Futterfisch) auch stärken können:
https://www.vn.at/lokal/vorarlberg/2017/11/09/kleiner-fisch-grosse-bedrohung.vn


----------



## AlexStammen (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein Plädoyer für die Grundel*



Shura schrieb:


> Heute mal aktiv auf die kleinen Schlawiner geangelt! Die größte hatte stolze 16 cm. Die kleinen wandern ins Eisfach und die größeren in meinen Magen.


Ich machs genau umgekehrt. Die kleinen werden paniert und frittiert und die grossen sagen dem Zander Hallo. [emoji16] hab nämlich festgestellt dass bei den grösseren die gräten nerven. Die kleinen kannste ohne Kopp ja quasi so runterschlucken. [emoji23][emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------

